# Mercoledì 29 Aprile 2015 incontro Berlusconi Mr Bee per il Milan



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## aleslash (28 Aprile 2015)

Sceicco+governo cinese


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2015)

Mado' Raga  il califfato fratello di quello del city + China bank del Governo cinese ... Sognamo vero ?????


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2015)

Mr Bee basta che non porti con te Lippi e Cannavaro


----------



## 666psycho (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



io continuo a preferire i cinesi, ma se ci compra "lui" non ci sputo sopra di certo! non vedo l'ora che tutto questo finisca.... vendita, stadio, stagione!


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Aprile 2015)

Basta che porti soldi per rifare la squadra e un allenatore internazionale


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2015)

A parlare di banche non mi entusiasma


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Comunque non è vero che è figlio della donna più ricca d'Astralia visto che non è figlio nè di Gina Rinehart nè Vicky Teoh


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2015)

Dumba le banche sono la forza del Real Madrid


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A parlare di banche non mi entusiasma




Thoirchio c'ha comprato l inperd con 0€ e solo garanzie bancarie ... Almeno questi anche se continuo a preferire i cinesi i soldi li hanno a palate .. 

Qualcuno riesce a capire chi è sta " mamma di Bee donna più ricca dell Australia " ?


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

Veramente ha detto che se Berlusconi dirà di no comincerà la due diligence dei cinesi che hanno manifestato una settimana fa l interesse.....come comincia la due diligence?come una settimana fa?

Ancora....cosa vuol dire " appoggiarsi"? Che riceve i capitali per l acquisto o che le due banche comprano quote?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dumba le banche sono la forza del Real Madrid


Francamente non so in che rapporti sia con le banche il Real ma il fatto che si debba appoggiare alle banche arabe e cinesi significherebbe riempirsi di debiti e i debiti prima o dopo li devi pagare. Preferirei liquidità fresca, piuttosto che con gli interessi.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Thoirchio c'ha comprato l inperd con 0€ e solo garanzie bancarie ... Almeno questi anche se continuo a preferire i cinesi i soldi li hanno a palate ..
> 
> Qualcuno riesce a capire chi è sta " mamma di Bee donna più ricca dell Australia " ?



A me invece la situazione così non entusiasma. Le banche sono l'ente profit per eccellenza, insomma non prevedo campagne acquisti faraoniche (almeno lo stadio si farà di certo comunque).


----------



## Renegade (28 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Francamente non so in che rapporti sia con le banche il Real ma il fatto che si debba appoggiare alle banche arabe e cinesi significherebbe riempirsi di debiti e i debiti prima o dopo li devi pagare. Preferirei liquidità fresca, piuttosto che con gli interessi.



Già e oltretutto questa priorità fa un po' ridere. Cioè si parla di vantaggio di Bee ma Richard Lee, a rappresentanza dell'altra cordata, è quello che ha già incontrato Berlusconi più volte, guardando pure le partite a San Siro con lui.

*Richard Lee, Mr.Pink, il presidente dell'APECF (che ha confermato l'interesse sul Milan), rappresentanti Fininvest e Silvio Berlusconi si sono ritrovati insieme nella stessa stanza ed hanno firmato dei contratti con tanto di foto.
*
Dunque di cosa stiamo parlando? Come si fa a dare credibilità a Bee?


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

ripeto :appoggiarsi non vuol dire che le due banche entrano nel Milan ma che finanziano l operazione.....


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già e oltretutto questa priorità fa un po' ridere. Cioè si parla di vantaggio di Bee ma Richard Lee, a rappresentanza dell'altra cordata, è quello che ha già incontrato Berlusconi più volte, guardando pure le partite a San Siro con lui.
> 
> *Richard Lee, Mr.Pink, il presidente dell'APECF (che ha confermato l'interesse sul Milan), rappresentanti Fininvest e Silvio Berlusconi si sono ritrovati insieme nella stessa stanza ed hanno firmato dei contratti con tanto di foto.
> *
> Dunque di cosa stiamo parlando? Come si fa a dare credibilità a Bee?



é già stato scritto anche di la,mercoledi andrà ad Arcore ma verrà rispedito con un grazie e arrivederci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2015)

Dite quello che volete, ma questo Bee mi puzza di thoirchio. Alla larga.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2015)

Beh Raga alla fine è il nano che decide e continuo a pensare che dara' un bel 2 di picche a Bee


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. *E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence*. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...




E secondo me finira così,solo che non c'è nessuna due diligence da fare è gia tutto fatto!.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> ripeto :appoggiarsi non vuol dire che le due banche entrano nel Milan ma che finanziano l operazione.....


Esatto come riportato prima Bee comprerebbe il milan divenendone unico proprietario.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Aprile 2015)

Comunque stranamente sport mediaset adesso porta i cinesi in vantaggio. Insomma un gran casino e un continuo cambiamento di opinioni da parte dei giornalai italiani.


----------



## gabuz (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...



Se l'operazione è questa allora è un "Thoir 2 la vendetta".
In pratica ci compra con un mutuo e poi non spende più per il mercato.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Già. In questo modo, probabilmente, finiremmo strozzati dalle banche.

No, grazie.


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...



Sempre secondo Sky la banca di Abu Dhabi sarebbe la banca del fratello del proprietario del City Mansour


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se l'operazione è questa allora è un "Thoir 2 la vendetta".
> In pratica ci compra con un mutuo e poi non spende più per il mercato.



Si infatti,l'Inter è praticamente in mano alle banche,con Thohir che presta i soldi all'Inter con tassi d'interesse...


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dumba le banche sono la forza del Real Madrid



E infatto hanno centinaia di milioni di € di debito


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dumba le banche sono la forza del Real Madrid





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Francamente non so in che rapporti sia con le banche il Real ma il fatto che si debba appoggiare alle banche arabe e cinesi significherebbe riempirsi di debiti e i debiti prima o dopo li devi pagare. Preferirei liquidità fresca, piuttosto che con gli interessi.





cremone ha scritto:


> E infatto hanno centinaia di milioni di € di debito



Domanda forse stupida: Ma una società che chiude in attivo come il Real Madrid, perchè mai avrebbe bisogno di indebitarsi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...



Concordo con chi dice che finire unicamente in mano alle banche internazionali sarebbe un disastro. Stando così le cose, non mi preoccupo più di tanto: verrà rispedito al mittente e chiuderemo definitivamente con Lee.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Francamente non so in che rapporti sia con le banche il Real ma il fatto che si debba appoggiare alle banche arabe e cinesi significherebbe riempirsi di debiti e i debiti prima o dopo li devi pagare. *Preferirei liquidità fresca*, piuttosto che con gli interessi.



Nessuno ha un miliardo di euro di liquidità fresca...chiunque per una cifra del genere deve appoggiarsi a degli istituti di credito o a di fondi creati ad hoc..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha un miliardo di euro di liquidità fresca...chiunque per una cifra del genere deve appoggiarsi a degli istituti di credito o a di fondi creati ad hoc..



Si ma un conto è se a chiedere liquidità sono colossi cinesi, un altro se a farlo è un broker le cui ricchezze personali sono tutt'ora un mistero. Come fanno queste banche a fornirgli questa liquidità? Chi le garantisce? Di certo non Bee. La situazione è troppo strana.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma un conto è se a chiedere liquidità sono colossi cinesi, un altro se a farlo è un broker le cui ricchezze personali sono tutt'ora un mistero. Come fanno queste banche a fornirgli questa liquidità? Chi le garantisce? Di certo non Bee. La situazione è troppo strana.



Non so Abu Dhabi, però si parla del fratello li del City. Ergo chiedere ad una banca degli emirati è come chiedere allo stato.

Per quanto riguarda Hong kong. Purtroppo Hong Kong non rientra nella giurisdizione cinese, ergo è un richio. Fosse stata una banca cinese, non ci sarebbero problemi, visto che le banche cinesi appartengono allo stato e dunque è come chiedere al governo cinese


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence. 

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso. 

Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.*


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.*



Insomma questi dicono tutto e pure il contrario di tutto... ogni giornalista la spara come vuole...


----------



## The P (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.*



Cominciano ad uscire alcuni dettagli. 

Molto interessante questo passaggio, perché l'ho ripetuto in diversi post e per me non ci sono mai stati dubbi:

_*In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese.*_


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.*




Le ipotesi su Bee mi sembrano un pò complesse. Va storta una cosa si rischia di affondare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.*



Non sono un esperto, ma francamente l'ipotesi paventata da Festa mi mette i brividi. Cioè, Bee vorrebbe concludere l'operazione con metà soldi cinesi e metà soldi prestati dalle banche che poi verrebbero rimborsate dalla discesa in borsa della società?? Mi sembra un'operazione molto ma molto rischiosa. Se le cose stanno realmente così... alla larga!


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Aprile 2015)

le cose stanno diventando veramente grandi, ma è anche normale quando si parla di 1mld.
sicuramente dietro berlusconi non ci sono io a darli consigli quindi penso che qualsiasi scelta farà, sarà quella che da piu garanzia, e ogni cosa che io o noi possiamo scrivere sulla scelta tra Bee e Lee anche se giusta è basata solamente alla fortuna  se fosse cosi semplice, lavoravamo noi per berlusconi, e immagino la piccola parcella per i consulenti sulla vendita di una societa dal valore di 1mld


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma un conto è se a chiedere liquidità sono colossi cinesi, un altro se a farlo è un broker le cui ricchezze personali sono tutt'ora un mistero. Come fanno queste banche a fornirgli questa liquidità? Chi le garantisce? Di certo non Bee. La situazione è troppo strana.


Francamente questo Bee desta troppi sospetti. Inoltre parliamoci chiaro: non ha un patrimonio personale tale da garantire al Milan quegli investimenti ingenti di cui avrebbe necessariamente bisogno. Inoltre per quanto riguarda le sue ricchezze, mi fido molto più di Forbes che di Falciato o come diavolo si chiama. Mi auguro il Milan venga acquistato dalla cordata rappresentata da Lee, che ha alle spalle il governo cinese. Dobbiamo diventare la squadra della Cina, la più amata per distacco. In quel modo nel giro di due o tre anni potremmo avere una formazione in cui gente come Aguero, Cavani, Verratti andrebbero in panca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.*



Sto Bee continua a non convincermi. Un conto è raccogliere soldi da altri imprenditori interessati,ma magheggi con borsa e banche non mi piacciono per nulla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2015)

Continuo a non credere in Mister Bee,
la vendita ai cinesi è quasi fatta, l'unica perplessità rimasta a Berlusconi è
che la cordata cinese pretende di orientalizzare il nome della società da Milan a Mi.lee


----------



## Efferosso (28 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sto Bee continua a non convincermi. Un conto è raccogliere soldi da altri imprenditori interessati,ma magheggi con borsa e banche non mi piacciono per nulla.



Non ho capito:

"Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore)"

Chiedi un prestito a X (banca), aumenti il capitale in borsa e quindi i soggetti Y diventano proprietari della società, e poi usi quella liquidità per ridare i soldi a X?

E allora il prestito cosa lo hai chiesto a fare?

Poche idee ma confuse direi.


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

in sostanza bee va dalle due banche e chiede i soldi per l acquisto del milan , banche che ovviamente NON entrano nel capitale ma forniscono capitali.
Ora la somma come verrebbe restituita? quotando il milan in borsa. Questo perche bee non ha capitali sufficenti per prendere il milan e quindi li prende in prestito e non avendo da restituirli li prenderebbe dalla borsa. 
Personalmente mi aspettavo che lui dietro avesse imprenditori tipo mr fu mr nee....e invece pare niente!

se cosi fosse mi sembra non ci sia paragone! ora forse ravezzani esagera ( altro che sceicchi) ma certo finanziariamente e a livello di marketing...


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Aprile 2015)

Bè ragazzi il Real Madrid sarà pure indebitato con le banche, ma le stesse lo vedono come una fonte di risorse a lunghissimo termine, un brand che non cesserà "mai" di esistere e di ripagare i propri debiti fra l'altro a tassi molto agevolati...Come se vai in banca, ti prestano 100mila euro e ti dicono tranquillo, ci ridai 1000 euro l'anno, e il Real già arrivando sempre in champions, aggiungiamoci il merchandising, lo stadio Bernabeu eccetera...loro non avranno mai problemi con le banche, anzi. Sono compagni di merende.


----------



## Efferosso (28 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> in sostanza bee va dalle due banche e chiede i soldi per l acquisto del milan , banche che ovviamente NON entrano nel capitale ma forniscono capitali.
> Ora la somma come verrebbe restituita? quotando il milan in borsa. Questo perche bee non ha capitali sufficenti per prendere il milan e quindi li prende in prestito e non avendo da restituirli li prenderebbe dalla borsa.
> Personalmente mi aspettavo che lui dietro avesse imprenditori tipo mr fu mr nee....e invece pare niente!
> 
> se cosi fosse mi sembra non ci sia paragone! ora forse ravezzani esagera ( altro che sceicchi) ma certo finanziariamente e a livello di marketing...



Ma se uno ha bisogno di soldi, si quota e basta.
Che senso ha chiedere un prestito, quotarsi e coi soldi della quotazione rientrare del prestito?

E' come se uno andasse in banca a chiedere un mutuo avendo già i soldi per pagarlo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. *


*

Ma quale sarebbe la differenza tra la sua cordata e quella cinese di Mr Lee? La mia impressione è che quest'ultimo dà maggiori garanzie di solvibilità: i quattrini semplicemente ci sono, non glie li dà la mamma ricca australiana o l'amico del fratello che ha la Banca a Dubai. Perchè ci tiene tanto a rassicurare che ci sono i soldi? A Mr Lee non è stato chiesto di dimostrare la solvibilità, semplicemente perchè è una persona seria. La quotazione in Borsa a garanzia dell'affidamento bancario in pool? Maddai... 
Dica la verità, i soldi li caccia qualcun altro che non vuole dire perchè sa che verrebbe rispedito al mittente. .



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:



Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence..

Clicca per allargare...


Ovviamente per un affare di questa portata chiunque si affiderebbe a uno studio legale importante e non all'avvocato del ballatoio fuori casa. Lo si dice come se fosse un titolo di merito... 
Sarà difficile quotarsi alla Borsa di Hong Kong o Singapore, ma Richard Lee Man Fai è un grosso imprenditore di Hong Kong, da anni vende le Ferrari ai più grandi imprenditori, saprà come muoversi? 
Sempre che la sua cordata decidesse di quotare una parte in Borsa, cosa di cui forse non ha nemmeno bisogno.
Che il brand del Milan sia ancora molto forte in Asia, SB probabilmente lo sa già, vista la richiesta di 1 Mdo per il Milan, magari gli spiegasse di fare alla svelta per non vederlo precipitare...




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:



Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso. 

Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.

Clicca per allargare...


Tralascio qualsiasi commento su quanto scrive il C.dello Sport. Niente di nuovo.
Per quanto riguarda il Corsera, non credo che "Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più". 
Non si tratta di vendere un oggetto. 
Il Milan è il cuore di tutti i tifosi, compreso il mio, il nostro e, credo, anche quello di Berlusconi. 
Non sarà quello di Marina, che, giustamente, vuole togliersi il ramo secco.
Ma 30 anni di passione vissuti insieme non possono essere ceduti al miglior offerente: devono essere messi in buone mani. La scelta è univoca: Mr Lee.*


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

si quota? per quotarsi deve prima comprare il milan , e come paga berlusconi?con quali soldi se nonli ha?forse non ci siamo capiti...

mr bee va dalle banche ... si fa finanziare l operazione , acquisisce la maggioranza del milan *POI* mette sul mercato un tot di capitale e col ricavato ci paga le banche o gran parte del debito ricevuto e magari le banche rimangono con piccole quote.

l altra soluzione e' che le banche rimangano le vere propietarie del milan.Ma la domanda e' ovvia..perche' due grani banche dovrebbero fare una operazione del genere?
il discorso dei cinesi e' diverso...loro comprano per uno scopo!


----------



## robs91 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, la situazione è molto fluida e in gioco ci sono Mister Bee e Mister Lee, che si muove insieme ad APECF e secondo alcuni Berlusconi preferirebbe proprio quest'ultimi. L'ipotesi di un blitz del thailandese è probabile ma non certa. Se non si concluderà entro il 30 aprile, peraltro, la penale sarebbe minima e legata solo al lavoro degli studi legali. Tra i sogni di Mister Bee ci sarebbe anche quello di riportare Ancelotti al Milan, mossa che ritiene possa sortire un effetto migliore rispetto a quella che prevede Cannavaro e Gattuso.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi vuole cedere entro la fine del campionato il 75% del Milan. Ed annunciarlo magari entro la prima settimana di giugno. Gli addetti ai lavori sono ottimisti perché una volta che Silvio avrà scelto a chi cedere la sua creatura, tutto si concluderà in tempi rapidi. L'incontro con Berlusconi avverrà domani. Ai suoi amici intimi, Bee parla già da proprietario ragionando anche sul futuro allenatore. Ma in realtà la vera corsa inizia adesso. Berlusconi può anche tirarsi indietro senza pagare alcuna penale. Banalmente vincerà chi offrirà di più. In entrambi i casi (Bee o Lee) il Milan finirà per diventare cinese, questo è sicuro e lo sostiene pure Alberto Forchielli. Domani ad Arcore ci sarà il primo round.*


Spero tanto di sbagliarmi ma questo Bee mi sembra un nuovo Thohir.Forse anche peggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha un miliardo di euro di liquidità fresca...chiunque per una cifra del genere deve appoggiarsi a degli istituti di credito o a di fondi creati ad hoc..


Ecco perché il mio sogno è che ci comperi il governo cinese e non un magnate qualsiasi.


----------



## Superpippo9 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi. Oltre allo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo, Bee si sta servendo anche di uno studio legale internazionale, ossia gli Orrick. Proprio ieri Bee avrebbe visto i suoi legali di fiducia, che da giorni parlano con quelli di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti). Orrick è uno studio con grandissima esperienza nelle Ipo alla borsa di Hong Kong. Questo dovrebbe essere il tema principale di discussione che avverrà con Silvio Berlusconi. Il giornalista ricorda, tuttavia, come sbarcare in borsa non è facile, tant'è che lo stesso M.United ha rinunciato a quotarsi ad Hong Kong, preferendo Wall Street. Tuttavia il brand del Milan è ancora forte e Mister Bee spiegherà proprio questo a Berlusconi: fintanto che il marchio tira, la quotazione può avere successo. Ma se si aspetta ancora, i rischi aumentano. Resta da vedere se Berlusconi accetterà questa offerta o se preferirà i cinesi di Mister Lee, che in questi giorni concluderà la due diligence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




comunque secondo quanto ha detto Alciato, prima Bee compra e poi per ogni operazione si appoggerebbe a queste due banche ( che non sono unicredit!!!) e la banca cinese sarebbe di proprietà del governo di Pechino...... Quindi i capitali iniziali non sono delle banche ma di investitori terzi!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco perché il mio sogno è che ci comperi il governo cinese e non un magnate qualsiasi.



Un "governo" non potrebbe mai investire direttamente dei fondi..
Io spero si chiuda con la cordata cinese con il progetto di cui si parlava ovvero una serie di miliardari a capo e l'azionariato popolare a fare da garanzia di eterna durata del progetto..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un "governo" non potrebbe mai investire direttamente dei fondi..
> Io spero si chiuda con la cordata cinese con il progetto di cui si parlava ovvero una serie di miliardari a capo e l'azionariato popolare a fare da garanzia di eterna durata del progetto..


Questo intendo, una cordata di grandi investitori che però ha alle spalle direttamente il governo. I fondi a quel punto sarebbero illimitati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma un conto è se a chiedere liquidità sono colossi cinesi, un altro se a farlo è un broker le cui ricchezze personali sono tutt'ora un mistero. Come fanno queste banche a fornirgli questa liquidità? Chi le garantisce? Di certo non Bee. La situazione è troppo strana.



è palese che anche Bee come Lee è a capo di una cordata e qualcuno ci mette le garanzie..di certo una banca non presta un miliardo di euro a un broker squattrinato sulla base poi di un progetto sportivo..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto, ma francamente l'ipotesi paventata da Festa mi mette i brividi. Cioè, Bee vorrebbe concludere l'operazione con metà soldi cinesi e metà soldi prestati dalle banche che poi verrebbero rimborsate dalla discesa in borsa della società?? Mi sembra un'operazione molto ma molto rischiosa. Se le cose stanno realmente così... alla larga!



Ma che soldi sarebbero destinati al mercato? La mia impressione è che siano tutte palle.
L'unica spiegazione plausibile è quella da me sempre riportata: Bee è la cinghia di trasmissione della Doyen.
E a questo punto sarà Berlusconi a decidere se metterci in quelle mani o fare una joint venture con la Cina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo intendo, una cordata di grandi investitori che però ha alle spalle direttamente il governo. I fondi a quel punto sarebbero illimitati.



Ma anche senza il governo (per altro del governo cinese non mi fiderei molto, ottenuto il loro scopo ti mollano senza pietà) una volta messa in moto una macchina di investitori che magari coinvolge 5-6 milioni di persone e creato un mercato pazzesco in un paese da 1,2 miliardi di individui che è la prima potenza economica del mondo va da sé che il progetto rimarrà sempre ad alti livelli..


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi il problema e’ il termine “ appoggiarsi” usato da alciato. Il termine farebbe pensare che le due banche abbiano funzione di finanziatori.Il fatto che mr bee vorrebbe quotare il milan ha evidente scopo di reperire capitali.

Poniamo il caso che i due istituti , invece, facessero parte della cordata di mr bee ovvio non ci sarebbe bisogno di alcuna quotazione.
La domanda che ci poniamo e’ : metti che tutto il piano di mr bee vada a segno. Riceve finaziamenti dalle banche , compra il milan vende quote sul mercato, reperisce capitali e con questi paga i finanziamenti.E la gestione? Come la paga?Ora la famiglia e’ ricca ma…
Se cosi stessero le cose il paragone sarebbe impietoso!


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...



Non ho seguito ieri sera ma da questo virgolettato mi pare che Alciato ha un po' abbassato i toni. Non mi sembra spocchioso e sicuro come all'inizio.


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

ma poi scusate..perche' i soci cinesi non versano l intera somma?


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Aprile 2015)

E' veramente comico vedere come i giornalisti stiano annaspando sempre di più in una vicenda che mai hanno capito e che mostra solo e soltanto le loro lacune in materia economica. Alciato che si esalta perchè le banche che finanzierebbero Mr.Bee sono del fratello del presidente del City fa quasi tenerezza. Detta così sembra che i veri proprietari siano loro quando invece si tratterebbe solo di un prestito concesso al simpatico thai...con quali garanzie? I futuri ricavi del Milan? La quotazione alla Borsa di Hong Kong? Sono certo che Eric, dall'altra parte del Naviglio, approvi commosso e orgoglioso. 

E le fantomatiche cordate che fine hanno fatto? I fondi sovrani di Singapore, Doyen e la drammatica lotta fratricida all'interno del governo cinese ( Lee vs. Bee)? E la dittatura nord-coreana, Re Mida, Lex Luthor ed il narcotraffico colombiano che erano dietro Mr.Bee ora sono scomparsi magicamente? 

Per favore, io capisco che dobbiate vendere copie e fare ascolti ma arrendetevi all'evidenza ed al buon senso. Se non sapete niente, ammettetelo. I lettori/ascoltatori apprezzeranno l'onestà e vi continueranno a reputare credibili. E le credibilità è tutto per un giornalista.


----------



## dariosheva81 (28 Aprile 2015)

Mister Lee is the way.Progetto che mi esalta parecchio,gente che non scherza..come da lui ammesso in diretta a qsvs.Non credo a mr Bee,o meglio,non voglio crederci.


----------



## davidef94 (28 Aprile 2015)

Salve,a me personalmente non convince la cordata di mr.Lee,mi sa molto da beffa.E' molto evidente però che in questi anni bisogna rivolgersi al mercato estero in quanto in Italia non si possiedono i soldi necessari per rafforzare adeguatamente una squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2015)

*Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport:

Milan futuro. Silvio Berlusconi vedrà domani mr Bee ad Arcore: al vaglio l'offerta del broker thailandese. Aspettando i cinesi.*


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Sole24Ore, a firma Carlo Festa, l'intenzione di Bee è quella di quotare il Milan nella borsa di Hong Kong. Il broker thailandese, infatti, ha in mente un piano assai articolato per mettere le mani sulla società rossonera. Una prima fetta di soldi arriverà da una cordata di imprenditori cinesi. Una seconda parte, invece, sarà finanziata da un pool di banche con un prestito ponte che verrà rimborsato con lo sbarco sulla borsa di Hong Kong (o di Singapore) che secondo Bee dovrebbe concretizzarsi in tempi rapidi.*


*

Ho i brividi, nessuno sano di mente accetterebbe una proposta del genere. Certo stiamo parlando di un vecchio con non tutte le rotelle apposto...*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2015)

Basta che da mercoledì non rispuntino le notizie _"No a Bee, Silvio ci ripensa, si tiene il Milan, affare di cuore"_, e così per un mese fino alle elezioni, perchè non reggerei.

Se i cinesi sono veramente in pole come dicono/pensiamo, si facciano avanti e stop, chiudiamola lì in fretta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

*Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì. 
Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*


----------



## Davidinho22 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì.
> Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*


Ma che... se stesse veramente tornando a mani vuote spero sia a causa dei cinesie non di una follia di Berlusconi...


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì.
> Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*




Se è davvero così. Mamma mia. Trollata EPICA.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì.
> Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*



*Gazzetta dello sport:

Berlusconi stamattina ha annullato un viaggo per Roma era atteso per impegni politici,in un primo momento sembrava che in serata si sarebbero aperte le porte a Villa San Martino per Mr Bee per l'acquisto del Milan. In Mattinata però Mr Bee ha lasciato l'albergo Milanese che aveva prenotato fino a Giovedi e secondo indiscrezioni il Van Personale d'affari di Mr Bee sarebbe diretto verso l'aeroporto, non è da escludere che l'appuramento sia saltato. Da questa mattina lo staff di Berlusconi era al lavoro per sistemare i dettagli per l'incontro previsto per domani con Mr Bee. Dell'incontro previsto per domani si attendono i dettagli dell'offerta della cordata Thailandese( nella quale ci sono anche investitori Cinesi e Arabi)sarà un passaggio importante senza trascurare però l'interesse di Richard Lee.*


----------



## aleslash (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì.
> Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*



Dov'è alciato?


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (28 Aprile 2015)

Ennesimo colpo di scena, di una società che vedrà le stesse facce anche l'anno prossimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport:
> 
> Berlusconi stamattina ha annullato un viaggo per Roma era atteso per impegni politici,in un primo momento sembrava che in serata si sarebbero aperte le porte a Villa San Martino per Mr Bee per l'acquisto del Milan. In Mattinata però Mr Bee ha lasciato l'albergo Milanese che aveva prenotato fino a Giovedi e secondo indiscrezioni il Van Personale d'affari di Mr Bee sarebbe diretto verso l'aeroporto, non è da escludere che l'appuramento sia saltato. Da questa mattina lo staff di Berlusconi era al lavoro per sistemare i dettagli per l'incontro previsto per domani con Mr Bee. Dell'incontro previsto per domani si attendono i dettagli dell'offerta della cordata Thailandese( nella quale ci sono anche investitori Cinesi e Arabi)sarà un passaggio importante senza trascurare però l'interesse di Richard Lee.*



Se fosse davvero cosi no ma tutti lo taggavano come un ciarlatano cit.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì.
> Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport:
> 
> Berlusconi stamattina ha annullato un viaggo per Roma era atteso per impegni politici,in un primo momento sembrava che in serata si sarebbero aperte le porte a Villa San Martino per Mr Bee per l'acquisto del Milan. In Mattinata però Mr Bee ha lasciato l'albergo Milanese che aveva prenotato fino a Giovedi e secondo indiscrezioni il Van Personale d'affari di Mr Bee sarebbe diretto verso l'aeroporto, non è da escludere che l'appuramento sia saltato. Da questa mattina lo staff di Berlusconi era al lavoro per sistemare i dettagli per l'incontro previsto per domani con Mr Bee. Dell'incontro previsto per domani si attendono i dettagli dell'offerta della cordata Thailandese( nella quale ci sono anche investitori Cinesi e Arabi)sarà un passaggio importante senza trascurare però l'interesse di Richard Lee.*




tan tan tan taaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn....................... 
Il colpo di teatro berlusconiano si avvicina


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> tan tan tan taaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn.......................
> Il colpo di teatro berlusconiano si avvicina



Vediamo, magari è Bee che fa il ciarlatano( non è la prima volta almeno cosi avevo letto che non era molto affidabile).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì.
> Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*



*Mistero Bee: Sportmediaset afferma che ha preso un volo per Ginevra. Ma potrebbe tornare ugualmente domani per incontrare Berlusconi. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Bee: stamattina ha lasciato l'hotel con i bagagli, effettuando il check out in anticipo rispetto alla prenotazione che era fissata fino a giovedì.
> Salta l'incontro con Berlusconi?*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mistero Bee: Sportmediaset afferma che ha preso un volo per Ginevra. Ma potrebbe tornare ugualmente domani per incontrare Berlusconi. *





Admin ha scritto:


> Se è davvero così. Mamma mia. Trollata EPICA.



Secondo me sta usando il povero Alciato (sono convinto che la fonte del giornalista sia Bee stesso) per farsi un po' di pubblicità e risate


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dov'è alciato?



Nel bagagliaio del van.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mistero Bee: Sportmediaset afferma che ha preso un volo per Ginevra. Ma potrebbe tornare ugualmente domani per incontrare Berlusconi. *



Questa gente miliardaria si porta dietro tutti i vestiti e i bagagli anche per un giro di un'ora, io non darei eccessivo peso al fatto delle valigie.


----------



## aklos (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mistero Bee: Sportmediaset afferma che ha preso un volo per Ginevra. Ma potrebbe tornare ugualmente domani per incontrare Berlusconi. *



è andato a prendere i contanti in svizzera


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mistero Bee: Sportmediaset afferma che ha preso un volo per Ginevra. Ma potrebbe tornare ugualmente domani per incontrare Berlusconi. *



Domani torna..


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24, Bee Taechaubol ha lasciato l'albergo che lo ospitava per dirigersi verso Ginevra, dove preparerà i documenti per poi presentarsi, domani, al probabile incontro con Silvio Berlusconi*


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

magari si incontrano in un posto diverso da arcore fuori dalla bolgia
@just quota (tasto rispondi citando) le notizie che commenti


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, Bee Taechaubol ha lasciato l'albergo che lo ospitava per dirigersi verso Ginevra, dove preparerà i documenti per poi presentarsi, domani, al probabile incontro con Silvio Berlusconi*




.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, Bee Taechaubol ha lasciato l'albergo che lo ospitava per dirigersi verso Ginevra, dove preparerà i documenti per poi presentarsi, domani, al probabile incontro con Silvio Berlusconi*



Dai che non si presenta!


----------



## simoneco82 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Sole 24 Ore oggi parla che una fetta dei capitali arriverà in gran parte da investitori cinesi, e una parte finanziata da un pool di banche, tramite un prestito rimborsato grazie alla quotazione del Milan ad una borsa asiatica (Hong Kong o Singapore), questo sarebbe lo scopo dell'incontro tra Mr. Bee con Berlusconi.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mistero Bee: Sportmediaset afferma che ha preso un volo per Ginevra. Ma potrebbe tornare ugualmente domani per incontrare Berlusconi. *





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa gente miliardaria si porta dietro tutti i vestiti e i bagagli anche per un giro di un'ora, io non darei eccessivo peso al fatto delle valigie.



Mah...
Io di gente miliardaria che va un giorno a Ginevra (350km da Milano) e si porta una scorta di bagagli per tornare domani a Milano non ne conosco.
Di solito porta una valigia e non disdice l'albergo (ammesso che l'abbia fatto). A meno che abbia valige piene di soldi. 

Spero che abbia fiutato l'aria che tira e se ne sia andato per la via più breve per la Thailandia...


----------



## TheZio (28 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel bagagliaio del van.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

simoneco82 ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore oggi parla che una fetta dei capitali arriverà in gran parte da investitori cinesi, e una parte finanziata da un pool di banche, tramite un prestito rimborsato grazie alla quotazione del Milan ad una borsa asiatica (Hong Kong o Singapore), questo sarebbe lo scopo dell'incontro tra Mr. Bee con Berlusconi.



http://www.milanworld.net/mercoledi...mr-bee-per-il-milan-vt27661-4.html#post680731


----------



## Superpippo9 (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...




Ho appena ascoltato Bellinazzo a radio24: allora 
1) conferma che secondo lui non esiste altra cordata cinese in quanto la banca è praticamente governativa e quindi loro parteciperebbero così!
2) l' offerta di Bee è di 500 milioni ( al netto dei debiti) per la maggioranza 51% non 60% lasciando così a fininvest il resto da poter poi quotare in borsa ( prima in Asia poi Milano) guadagnandoci ancora di più
3) questo comporta, inevitabilmente, un rafforzamento sul mercato perché sennò chi se le compra le azioni?!?
4) probabilità di buon fine della trattativa?!? 75/80% in quanto l offerta sarebbe ritenuta nell ambiente "irrinunciabile" e lo stesso Bee stamattina era molto molto ottimista


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Aprile 2015)

A Ginevra c'è il diretto Ginevra-Bangkok se può interessare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Ho appena ascoltato Bellinazzo a radio24: allora
> 1) conferma che secondo lui non esiste altra cordata cinese in quanto la banca è praticamente governativa e quindi loro parteciperebbero così!
> 2) l' offerta di Bee è di 500 milioni ( al netto dei debiti) per la maggioranza 51% non 60% lasciando così a fininvest il resto da poter poi quotare in borsa ( prima in Asia poi Milano) guadagnandoci ancora di più
> 3) questo comporta, inevitabilmente, un rafforzamento sul mercato perché sennò chi se le compra le azioni?!?
> 4) probabilità di buon fine della trattativa?!? 75/80% in quanto l offerta sarebbe ritenuta nell ambiente "irrinunciabile" e lo stesso Bee stamattina era molto molto ottimista



Se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/bellinazz...pacca-all80-si-chiude-vt27675.html#post680912



Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, Bee Taechaubol ha lasciato l'albergo che lo ospitava per dirigersi verso Ginevra, dove preparerà i documenti per poi presentarsi, domani, al probabile incontro con Silvio Berlusconi*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2015)

Sinceramente non ci capisco più una mazza..spero nei cinesi ma la notizia chiara è che ormai ci siamo..il Milan sarà ceduto senza dubbio, verrà ceduta la maggioranza e credo anche in tempi brevissimi (ci sono i 91 milioni di passivo da sanare)..
Non capisco il senso di un teatrino con Bee se è tutto già chiuso e non capisco chi lo sostiene, altri danno i cinesi in vantaggio..alla fine forse è solo un giochetto del nano per alzare il prezzo che mi pare comunque impressionante, si parla di oltre 3 volte il valore dell'inter e di una quotazione in linea col Bayern, però noi non abbiamo lo sadio, siamo pieni di debiti e abbiamo una rosa che vale zero..chi arriva DEVE investire..


----------



## gighen_33 (28 Aprile 2015)

A parte il fatto, come dici te, che bisogna investire...anch io ormai non ci capisco più niente. E i vari Mr Pink con tanto di foto? Confusione totale.L 'unica certezza è che chi investe tali cifre, beh immagino abbia un progetto di sicuro migliore di ciò che sta avvenendo adesso .
Berlusconi cosa se ne fa del 49%? Mah...


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

.

c'è il topic su Bellinazzo


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

bellinazzo"...._ Il che legherebbe il Milan a una doppia quotazione in borsa sia ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano. Questo gli permetterebbe di piazzare in borsa quel 49% rimanente per aumentare ulteriormente i propri incassi_"

ora se compra il 51% e il restante 49% rimane a berlusconi che lo quota...come fa ad aumentare i propri incassi?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24, Bee Taechaubol ha lasciato l'albergo che lo ospitava per dirigersi verso Ginevra, dove preparerà i documenti per poi presentarsi, domani, al probabile incontro con Silvio Berlusconi*



.


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2015)

Vediamo cosa succede domani sera! In ogni caso resto dell'idea che il nano deve vendere, e sparire dal Milan


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Aprile 2015)

ma dobbiamo sempre patire quest'anno....anche per vendere....


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

In realtà la confusione deriva anche ,anzi sopratutto , dai giornalisti.
Maestri del copia ed incolla del "non so,suppongo ed informo" questa vicenda ha messo a nudo lo pochezza del giornalismo italiano

Andare a prendere in giro Mr bee perché in una foto si fa portare l ombrello dalla moglie e considerare questo un segno di un nullatenente e' tanto squallido quanto stupido.Tanto più se a farlo e' un emittente locale e non un network che fa del biscardismo la sua bandiera.
Allo stesso modo sposare la causa di Mr bee solo perché con te ha un canale preferenziale non fa onore al giornalismo ne alla professionalità.
Se poi un noto giornale economico prima ti dice che Mr bee vuole il 75% due ore dopo il 51%, prima ti dice che due banche finanziano e poi ti dice che la banca cinese ha avuto mandato dal governo di comprare il Milan......Mbe il caos e' completo!
Dite che basta?nooo! Bellinazzo ci dice che di cinesi non c' traccia UN GIORNO dopo che gli stessi cinesi ha dichiarato ufficialmente di essere in possesso di lettera fininvest per cui Mr lee è una onlus cinese trattano con la stessa fininvest....

Ma siamo sicuri che solo il Milan sia alla frutta?


----------



## Renegade (28 Aprile 2015)

Ripeto, c'è solo da seguire senza farsi prendere troppo e aspettare le ufficialità, sperando nella pista cinese.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Aprile 2015)

Attualmente la situazione è troppo confusa, spero solo che la cessione effettivamente avvenga. Ho il timore di un altro anno in queste condizioni penose e non edificanti per la nostra storia.


----------



## just (28 Aprile 2015)

Ma il governo cinese vuole entrare nel Milan tramite la cordata di lee (come dice ordine)o la Bank of china di Mr bee (come dice Bellinazzo )?

I due istituti , uno arabo e uno cinese,appoggiano Mr bee (come dice alciato)o sono soci veri e propri (come dice Bellinazzo)?


Perché Bellinazzo insiste che cinesi non c'è ne sono se le due diligence sono 2? I cinesi hanno o non hanno comunicato di essere in possesso di lettera fininvest per una trattativa con Mr lee?

Galliani dice che non è dett la cessione! Anche fosse come pensano di dare almeno dignità al Milan senza mettere soldi?


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue ultimissime novità sulla vicenda:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese e inizierà la due diligence. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong"
> 
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-appena-arrivato-milano-tutti-gli-aggiornamenti-vt27627.html
> ...



Suma a Qsvs ha fatto capire che le dichiarazioni di oggi di Galliani sulla possibile cessione,erano rivolte a Mr Bee,a Mr Bee il Milan non lo vendono


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Suma a Qsvs ha fatto capire che le dichiarazioni di oggi di Galliani sulla possibile cessione,erano rivolte a Mr Bee,a Mr Bee il Milan non lo vendono



Magari


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Suma a Qsvs ha fatto capire che le dichiarazioni di oggi di Galliani sulla possibile cessione,erano rivolte a Mr Bee,a Mr Bee il Milan non lo vendono



Mi sono convinto, crederò a Suma e Ordine, non perchè mi stiano simpatici ma perchè sono un canale diretto o quasi con la proprietà. E non avrebbero motivi per mistificare la realtà.


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sono convinto, crederò a Suma e Ordine, non perchè mi stiano simpatici ma perchè sono un canale diretto o quasi con la proprietà. E non avrebbero motivi per mistificare la realtà.



Anche se è chiaro che loro puntano sui cinesi anche perchè rimarrebbero ai loro posti


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport (Gazzetta Tv), Mr Bee tornerà a Milano domani sera e si incontrerà ad Arcore con Silvio Berlusconi. I due vedranno insieme Milan - Genoa. E Mr Bee tenterà la scalata al Milan. Ma attenzione a Richard Lee ed ai cinesi, che stanno lavorando nell'ombra e che vorrebbero chiudere l'acquisto del Milan il prima possibile. Ciò che sembra certo, è che siamo agli sgoccioli. Entro metà Maggio si saprà tutto. *


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> Ma il governo cinese vuole entrare nel Milan tramite la cordata di lee (come dice ordine)o la Bank of china di Mr bee (come dice Bellinazzo )?
> 
> I due istituti , uno arabo e uno cinese,appoggiano Mr bee (come dice alciato)o sono soci veri e propri (come dice Bellinazzo)?
> 
> ...




Sulla due diligence non ho capito una cosa,c'è chi(Sky) sostiene che Lee la inizierà dopo che ha finito Mr Bee,invece chi(Corriere,Il Giornale) sostiene che tutte e due le cordate finiranno la due diligence il 30 aprile.Chi avrà ragione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport (Gazzetta Tv), Mr Bee tornerà a Milano domani sera e si incontrerà ad Arcore con Silvio Berlusconi. I due vedranno insieme Milan - Genoa. E Mr Bee tenterà la scalata al Milan. Ma attenzione a Richard Lee ed ai cinesi, che stanno lavorando nell'ombra e che vorrebbero chiudere l'acquisto del Milan il prima possibile. Ciò che sembra certo, è che siamo agli sgoccioli. Entro metà Maggio si saprà tutto. *



Domani i nqualche modo la vicenda bee continuerà o si chiuderà per sempre.

Io ormai non credo più a nessuno, solo alle mie sensazioni (e resto "fedele" alle foto di Pink), ma mi sto convincendo sempre di più che molti giornalisti lecchini sono terrorizzati da un'eventuale "rivoluzione" di Bee.


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport (Gazzetta Tv), Mr Bee tornerà a Milano domani sera e si incontrerà ad Arcore con Silvio Berlusconi. I due vedranno insieme Milan - Genoa. E Mr Bee tenterà la scalata al Milan. Ma attenzione a Richard Lee ed ai cinesi, che stanno lavorando nell'ombra e che vorrebbero chiudere l'acquisto del Milan il prima possibile. Ciò che sembra certo, è che siamo agli sgoccioli. Entro metà Maggio si saprà tutto. *



Su Instagram ha postato "On my way to Rotschild estate",a Ginevra se non sbaglio c'è il quartier generale della banca Rotschild


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport (Gazzetta Tv), Mr Bee tornerà a Milano domani sera e si incontrerà ad Arcore con Silvio Berlusconi. I due vedranno insieme Milan - Genoa. E Mr Bee tenterà la scalata al Milan. Ma attenzione a Richard Lee ed ai cinesi, che stanno lavorando nell'ombra e che vorrebbero chiudere l'acquisto del Milan il prima possibile. Ciò che sembra certo, è che siamo agli sgoccioli. Entro metà Maggio si saprà tutto. *





ralf ha scritto:


> Su Instagram ha postato "On my way to Rotschild estate",a Ginevra se non sbaglio c'è il quartier generale della banca Rotschild


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su Instagram ha postato "On my way to Rotschild estate",a Ginevra se non sbaglio c'è il quartier generale della banca Rotschild



La Banca Rotschild ha sede a Lugano, in via Ginevra. Lo so perchè ha assorbito 2 anni fa la Banca Sella.
Avrà sbagliato indirizzo? O vuole darla a bere a qualcuno?
E' sempre più l'uomo dei misteri...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ma quel bel commento pacato ? L'avrà recepito ?


----------



## milanista mn tantan (28 Aprile 2015)

Perplessità totale e completa confusione. Speriamo nel bene del Milan. Qualunque sia la Cordata che acquisterebbe il Milan sarà un'avventura a dir poco rischiosa, ma sarà meno dolente rispetto all'attuale gestione Berlusconi-Galliani


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ma che vole questo?


----------



## Biss (28 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma quel bel commento pacato ? L'avrà recepito ?



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma che vole questo?



Per me nella peggiore delle ipotesi più del 30 % a Bee non lo vendono,se vendono la maggioranza la vendono ai cinesi


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere per curare la parte sportiva affiancato da Maldini*


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere come AD*



Ma è possibile che Galliani non riesca a schiodarlo nessuno?

Secondo me, conditio sine qua non per comprare il Milan è garantire al Gallo il suo posto fino a 100 anni. Un incubo.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Comunque nel servizio hanno anche inquadrato Al Maktoum ,emiro del Dubai,non è che c'è lui dietro?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere per curare la parte sportiva affiancato da Maldini*



Ormai le abbiamo sentite tutte, manca solo il signor Gatti presidente


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma è possibile che Galliani non riesca a schiodarlo nessuno?
> 
> Secondo me, conditio sine qua non per comprare il Milan è garantire al Gallo il suo posto fino a 100 anni. Un incubo.



Però che strano,tutte e due le cordate terrebbero l'attuale dirigenza,mah


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere per curare la parte sportiva affiancato da Maldini*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere per curare la parte sportiva affiancato da Maldini*



Io intanto voglio vedere se viene inanzitutto;Dopodichè,oggi si scoprira finalmente se Bee c'è o non c'è.Non ne potevo più di questa situazione di incertezza,comunque vada Forza Milan!.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport (Gazzetta Tv), Mr Bee tornerà a Milano domani sera e si incontrerà ad Arcore con Silvio Berlusconi. I due vedranno insieme Milan - Genoa. E Mr Bee tenterà la scalata al Milan. Ma attenzione a Richard Lee ed ai cinesi, che stanno lavorando nell'ombra e che vorrebbero chiudere l'acquisto del Milan il prima possibile. Ciò che sembra certo, è che siamo agli sgoccioli. Entro metà Maggio si saprà tutto. *



speriamo che si sblocchi il tutto anche prima di metà maggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere per curare la parte sportiva affiancato da Maldini*



No, impossibile che Galliani e Maldini convivano... addirittura affiancati nello stesso ruolo.
E' pura fantascienza.

Ma condivido l'ipotesi che tenere Galliani sia una delle condizioni imposte dal berlusca, qualunque sia l'acquirente... non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Cmq nel servizio di Alciato si evince che dietro a Bee c'è Al Makhtum(propietario della banca Ads Security),già in passato interessato ad acquisire il Milan.Quindi Mr Bee sarebbe solo un prestanome...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere per curare la parte sportiva affiancato da Maldini*



quindi avremo 3 AD? ottimo non vediamo l'ora!


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq nel servizio di Alciato si evince che dietro a Bee c'è Al Makhtum(propietario della banca Ads Security),già in passato interessato ad acquisire il Milan.Quindi Mr Bee sarebbe solo un prestanome...



Però Bee farebbe comunque il presidente.



ralf ha scritto:


> Però che strano,tutte e due le cordate terrebbero l'attuale dirigenza,mah



E' una delle carte vincenti della cordata di Lee. 
Bee piano piano ha modificato i suoi piani avvicinandosi alle proposte fatte da Lee e co. (strano, visto che per Sky e Repubblica e Bellinazzo è il favorito). 

Ma nell'incontro con Berlusconi, capirà che dovrà accontentarsi (se gli va bene) di una quota di minoranza o di entrare nell'azionariato popolare. 

Pure a Studio Milan han fatto capire che a Berlusconi interessa solo la cordata di Lee. 
Con Bee il Milan diventerebbe competitivo, ma con la cordata di Lee diventerebbe il club più forte del mondo, come quello della seconda metà degli anni '80.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> quindi avremo 3 AD? ottimo non vediamo l'ora!



Maldini ds ,credo


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Però Bee farebbe comunque il presidente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sembra strano però che tutte e due hanno il governo cinese dietro,che si fanno concorrenza?


----------



## Milo (29 Aprile 2015)

Ora dico una fesseria, ma se davvero puntano a far tornare grande il Milan ecc ecc, quanto gli può convenire di trovarsi uno stadio da 48'000 posti? 

Non dovrebbero fare come la Roma, più grande e monumentale per avere ancora più immagine possibile?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

*Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.

Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City. 
Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.  
Politici molto vicini al presidente cinese, Xi Jinping, che il 16 marzo scorso aveva annunciato l’avvio di riforme per una rinascita del calcio definendole come qualcosa di imprescindibile per fare della Cina una nazione al vertice del panorama sportivo. Xi Jinping e la Cina, infatti, ambiscono ad ospitare l’edizione dei Campionati Mondiali 2026 e possedere un asset come il Milan, uno dei brand calcistici più popolari e vincenti della storia del calcio, e magari assorbirne il know how, sembrano degli ottimi motivi per supportare questo investimento industriale.
Altro dato da non sottovalutare è che l’intervento di Citic appare di medio-lungo termine e riduce le chance di Richard Lee, uomo d’affari di Hong Kong a capo della cordata cinese concorrente con quella di Bee. Appare, in effetti, poco credibile l'ipotesi che che mister Lee agisca contro i monolitici interessi nazionali cinesi, scatenando quindi un’asta sul Milan. Quella riguardante, invece, Ads Securities è un’operazione finanziaria. La società di Abu Dhabi ha messo a disposizione una parte dei capitali necessari all'acquisto del Milan, e quindi verrà ripagata con le somme che deriveranno dalla quotazione in Borsa. Quotazione che potrebbe anche permettere allo stesso Berlusconi di collocare proficuamente ulteriori quote del suo pacchetto di minoranza.*


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: domai alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...



Ma domani alle 18 si intende oggi oppure domani nel senso di giovedì


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma domani alle 18 si intende oggi oppure domani nel senso di giovedì



la notizia è stata data ieri, quindi l'incontro è per oggi. Ho modificato il post


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

*Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, oggi Bee Taechaubol incontrerà ad Arcore Silvio Berlusconi per presentargli la sua offerta per una quota di maggioranza del Milan, ma il presidente milanista è in attesa di valutare anche la proposta della cordata di Richard Lee: nei prossimi giorni il gruppo di imprenditori cinesi, che potrebbero essere già a Milano, faranno infatti la loro offerta al numero uno rossonero per comprare azioni del club di via Aldo Rossi*


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Aprile 2015)

Sul Sole 24 Ore danno Lee in probabile ritirata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, oggi Bee Taechaubol incontrerà ad Arcore Silvio Berlusconi per presentargli la sua offerta per una quota di maggioranza del Milan, ma il presidente milanista è in attesa di valutare anche la proposta della cordata di Richard Lee: nei prossimi giorni il gruppo di imprenditori cinesi, che potrebbero essere già a Milano, faranno infatti la loro offerta al numero uno rossonero per comprare azioni del club di via Aldo Rossi*


----------



## Iblahimovic (29 Aprile 2015)

Le due banche sarebbero un soluzione provvisoria prima della quotazione in borsa


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Sul Sole 24 Ore danno Lee in probabile ritirata.



Non ci voleva questa.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, oggi Bee Taechaubol incontrerà ad Arcore Silvio Berlusconi per presentargli la sua offerta per una quota di maggioranza del Milan, ma il presidente milanista è in attesa di valutare anche la proposta della cordata di Richard Lee: nei prossimi giorni il gruppo di imprenditori cinesi, che potrebbero essere già a Milano, faranno infatti la loro offerta al numero uno rossonero per comprare azioni del club di via Aldo Rossi





FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> Le due banche sarebbero un soluzione provvisoria quindicina prima della quotazione in borsa



_Casualmente_, anche Nelio Lucas, AD della Doyen, sarà a Milano nelle prossime ore. Lo afferma TMW, riportando una dichiarazione di Alciato.
Mi chiedo perchè nessuno faccia un collegamento tra le due cose, men che meno Mr Bee.
Personalmente credo finirà così; oggi non si deciderà niente, SB aspetterà, se non ha già deciso, la proposta di Mr Lee.
Quindi tutto rimandato.
E il tormentone continuerà.


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Mi ero ripromesso di non commentare(anche se vi leggo  )più queste continue voci, però riguardo queste news farò un 'eccezione.
Come si fa a non prender ora(Fino a 10 gg io stesso dubitavo dell'esistenza del suddetto)sul serio un uomo simile?
1)Ha il permesso del governo Cinese(Appoggio vero, non voci). Il permesso QUEL governo non lo da al primo che passa.
2)Governo Cinese che ha deciso di attuare l'opera di diffusione del calcio attraverso la sua società GLS.

Siete sicuri sia la cordata di Lee ad avere l'appoggio del Governo e non lui? 

P.S.1:Affiancato anche dagli Arabi

P.S.2:Aspettate prima di sputare sentenze a priori su un personaggio che tra l'altro sta dimostrando di voler fortemente questa Società .Ricordo i discorsi su Peter Lim e guardate il Valencia cosa sta diventando.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Aprile 2015)

Alciato nel suo servizio dice di un Berlusconi che avrebbe confidato che dopo la cena con Bee sentirà i cinesi.


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...



Beh, da queste notizie mi sembra che Bee stia mettendo su una bella potenza. Peccato non si pensi all'azionaiato popolare, sarebbe una grande garanzia di continuità 

Mi sfugge però un punto: se prende solo il 51% come fa a investire da subito capitali per rafforzare la squadra? (parliamo almeno di altri 100mln), il 49% di questi investimenti non dovrebbe essere a carico di Fininvest?


----------



## ps18ps (29 Aprile 2015)

almeno una cosa pare certa, nei prossimi giorni, se non prima, ci saranno notizie più certe per capire che fine faremo, adesso tra mille voci mi sembra che regni molta confusione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh, da queste notizie mi sembra che Bee stia mettendo su una bella potenza. Peccato non si pensi all'azionaiato popolare, sarebbe una grande garanzia di continuità
> 
> Mi sfugge però un punto: se prende solo il 51% come fa a investire da subito capitali per rafforzare la squadra? (parliamo almeno di altri 100mln), il 49% di questi investimenti non dovrebbe essere a carico di Fininvest?



inizialmente si, nel bilancio 2015 sicuramente. Poi se nel 2016 Fininvest cederà un'altra parte di quote, il suo contributo scenderà ulteriormente. Ma questo era assodato fin dall'inizio.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Aprile 2015)

in questo momento Bee mi sembra tutto ma non un ciarlatano. Se ciò che si dice è vero sta davvero facendo di tutto per comprarci e ha pure allestito un bel team economicamente parlando. Complimenti a Bee, indipendentemente da come si concluderà questa vicenda.


----------



## just (29 Aprile 2015)

in effetti il pezzo di festa ripropone le domande che avevo posto...

a) ma il governo cinese a chi fa riferimento ? a mr lee o a mbr bee? 
b) i due istituti che appoggiano mr bee sono finanziatori o soci? da quello che scrive festa gli arabi semplici finanziatori , i cinesi i veri e propri soci
c) se compra il 51% che vantaggio ha berlusconi a tenersi il 49%? allora il collocamento in borsa riguarda la quota personale di fininvest non centra nulla mr bee.


----------



## gighen_33 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> inizialmente si, nel bilancio 2015 sicuramente. Poi se nel 2016 Fininvest cederà un'altra parte di quote, il suo contributo scenderà ulteriormente. Ma questo era assodato fin dall'inizio.



Questo pero un pochino mi rende diffidente! Siamo così sicuri che B. voglia comunque contribuire economicamente fino al 49%? Io per niente!


----------



## Efferosso (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> inizialmente si, nel bilancio 2015 sicuramente. Poi se nel 2016 Fininvest cederà un'altra parte di quote, il suo contributo scenderà ulteriormente. Ma questo era assodato fin dall'inizio.



Può fare un finanziamento soci non proporzionale e poi convertirlo in equity.


----------



## Iblahimovic (29 Aprile 2015)

gighen_33 ha scritto:


> Questo pero un pochino mi rende diffidente! Siamo così sicuri che B. voglia comunque contribuire economicamente fino al 49%? Io per niente!


Forse Berlusconi finirà per cedere subito il 75%


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> inizialmente si, nel bilancio 2015 sicuramente. Poi se nel 2016 Fininvest cederà un'altra parte di quote, il suo contributo scenderà ulteriormente. Ma questo era assodato fin dall'inizio.



Comunque non me ne intendo molto di queste cose, ma mi sembra che Mr Bee abbia messo in piedi una... "cordata"? non so neanche come chiamarla, che può davvero stanziare l'importante sborso economico immediato che ci serve per ripartire e tornare grandi. Insomma, vedo coinvolte troppo "potenze" per finire nel dimenticatoio. Se sono queste le premesse mi aspetto i botti fin dall'inizio. Voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2015)

Sto Bee mi pare troppo amante dei selfie e di social..non vorrei che come primo colpo di mercato ci riportasse Balotelli...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh, da queste notizie mi sembra che Bee stia mettendo su una bella potenza. Peccato non si pensi all'azionaiato popolare, sarebbe una grande garanzia di continuità
> 
> Mi sfugge però un punto: se prende solo il 51% come fa a investire da subito capitali per rafforzare la squadra? (parliamo almeno di altri 100mln), il 49% di questi investimenti non dovrebbe essere a carico di Fininvest?



E' vero, però sarebbe stato vero anche col 30% romanente, come dicevano le altre voci.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, oggi Bee Taechaubol incontrerà ad Arcore Silvio Berlusconi per presentargli la sua offerta per una quota di maggioranza del Milan, ma il presidente milanista è in attesa di valutare anche la proposta della cordata di Richard Lee: nei prossimi giorni il gruppo di imprenditori cinesi, che potrebbero essere già a Milano, faranno infatti la loro offerta al numero uno rossonero per comprare azioni del club di via Aldo Rossi*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciato Mr Bee proporrà a Berlusconi di rimanere come presidente onorario e a Galliani di rimanere per curare la parte sportiva affiancato da Maldini*



Galliani non se ne andrà mai via cosi continuerà a fare danni è un incubo  .


----------



## Iblahimovic (29 Aprile 2015)

Mado pure con questo resta Galliani?


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Galliani non se ne andrà mai via cosi continuerà a fare danni è un incubo  .



Non credo che chi spende più di 1 miliardo possa accettare di avere un passivo di decine e decine di milioni ogni anno e in più avere una squadra scarsa.
Dovrà fare bene in almeno una cosa... spero che sarà sul lato sportivo.
Se non lo fa sarà fatto fuori in pochissimo tempo. 
Comunque pure io preferirei farlo fuori subito


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...



Mi sto convincendo sempre di più che questi stanno cercando un'acquirente che li tenga ancora lì al loro posto. Padre, figlia e zio (fester).


----------



## Nicco (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...



beh mi verrebbe da dire sti cavoli! 
quasi poco mi importa che resti galliani se arriva paolo maldini, poi con tutto sto seguito mr.bee almeno sulla carta mi sta conquistando. cioè roba da crac per il calcio europeo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Aprile 2015)

Galliani con Maldini? qualcosa non mi quadra


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

Vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...



Posso dire una cosa .. 

continuo a preferire i cinesi di Lee ma questo Bee signori miei ha due palle fumanti ..


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...


Fatemi capire: questa banca cinese potentissima, a quanto pare sostenuta dal governo, diventerebbe socia partecipando con delle quote? Oppure si limiterebbe a concedere prestiti a Bee? Sarebbe importante capire questo. 
Nel caso la banca acquistasse una quota considerevole avremmo soldi a non finire, sbaglio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...



La Repubblica invece scrive che Berlusconi sarebbe ancora presidente operativo... da BRIVIDI!
Speriamo che facciano come al solito terorrismo mediatico sul Milan...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire: questa banca cinese potentissima, a quanto pare sostenuta dal governo, diventerebbe socia partecipando con delle quote? Oppure si limiterebbe a concedere prestiti a Bee? Sarebbe importante capire questo.
> Nel caso la banca acquistasse una quota considerevole avremmo soldi a non finire, sbaglio?



Ovviamente la banca non può acquistare una parte del Milan , presterà dei soldi a Bee che poi dovrà ridare tramite quotazione in doppia borsa.. 

Ripeto , sto Bee sarà pure un Broker ma ha 2 palle che fumano.. guardate cosa ha messo in piedi


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Repubblica invece scrive che Berlusconi sarebbe ancora presidente operativo... da BRIVIDI!
> Speriamo che facciano come al solito terorrismo mediatico sul Milan...



La repubblica quando si tratta di milan detiene la verità come " famiglia cristiana " per un testimone di Geova


----------



## Jack14 (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la banca non può acquistare una parte del Milan , presterà dei soldi a Bee che poi dovrà ridare tramite quotazione in doppia borsa..
> 
> Ripeto , sto Bee sarà pure un Broker ma ha 2 palle che fumano.. guardate cosa ha messo in piedi



Beh questo non è detto... Abbiamo il caso della Roma di cui Unicredit deteneva direttamente delle quote. Dall'articolo letto di Bellinazzo sembrerebbe certo che Ads Securities effettui semplicemnte un finanziamento che poi sarà estinto attraverso la quotazione, mentre sul ruolo di China Citic Bank aleggia più mistero.. Si parla direttamente di una scelta del governo cinese che vuole avere il Milan come "asset" (pertanto sembrerebbe più una partecipazione che un finanziamento) in vista della candidatura ai mondiali 2026.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...





> *Appare, in effetti, poco credibile l'ipotesi che che mister Lee agisca contro i monolitici interessi nazionali cinesi, scatenando quindi un’asta sul Milan.*



Questo significa che uno dei due è un bluff.Ormai che veniamo acquistati dal governo Cinese pare cosa certa (secondo questo articolo) resta da capire chi dei due è quello serio e chi è stato messo li tanto per,l'incontro (se avverra) oggi con Mr.Bee potrebbe darci la risposta.


----------



## Jack14 (29 Aprile 2015)

Si questo appare certo. Diciamo che la questione è poco chiara. Cioè il governo cinese come può appoggiare sia Lee che che Mr Bee?? Farebbe concorrenza con sè stesso? Mi pare assurdo. Forse come molti sostenevano qui dovremmo lasciar aperta la possibilità che in fin dei conti non esistano 2 cordate ma bensì un'unica grande cordata con pù intermediari (Lee e Mr Bee). Del resto per un'operazione di questa portata potrebbe anche essere... In fin dei conti delle 2 cordate parlavano solamente i giornali facendo gran confusione e smentendosi più volte...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Si questo appare certo. Diciamo che la questione è poco chiara. Cioè il governo cinese come può appoggiare sia Lee che che Mr Bee?? Farebbe concorrenza con sè stesso? Mi pare assurdo. Forse come molti sostenevano qui dovremmo lasciar aperta la possibilità che in fin dei conti non esistano 2 cordate ma bensì un'unica grande cordata con pù intermediari (Lee e Mr Bee). Del resto per un'operazione di questa portata potrebbe anche essere... In fin dei conti delle 2 cordate parlavano solamente i giornali facendo gran confusione e smentendosi più volte...



Quello che scriviamo da 3 mesi.. può essere che si parli sempre della stessa medaglia guardando più facce


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Si questo appare certo. Diciamo che la questione è poco chiara. Cioè il governo cinese come può appoggiare sia Lee che che Mr Bee?? Farebbe concorrenza con sè stesso? Mi pare assurdo. Forse come molti sostenevano qui dovremmo lasciar aperta la possibilità che in fin dei conti non esistano 2 cordate ma bensì un'unica grande cordata con pù intermediari (Lee e Mr Bee). Del resto per un'operazione di questa portata potrebbe anche essere... In fin dei conti delle 2 cordate parlavano solamente i giornali facendo gran confusione e smentendosi più volte...



Secondo me invece le due cordate sono distinte e separate,resta da capire chi delle due è appoggiata dal Governo Cinese e chi no.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...



anche sto bee non scherza cmq, ho sbagliato a etichettarlo come un pirla alla manenti, comincia a piacermi sto tizio. 
boh a sto punto speriamo facciano presto, bee o lee, l'importante è che si muovano. 

la vera impresa adesso sembra piuttosto liberarsi di galliani 
in quanto a berlusca, possono pure farlo rimanere come presidente onorario, l'importante è che non sia più operativo.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece le due cordate sono distinte e separate,resta da capire chi delle due è appoggiata dal Governo Cinese e chi no.



In affari del genere, il governo cinese è implicato comunque.
Qualsiasi imprenditore cinese deve avere l'autorizzazione del governo.

I cinesi che erano interessati all'Inter non avevano ricevuto l'autorittazione del governo.
Invece per il Milan, il governo è orientato a concederla.
Tuttavia il governo è maggiormente coinvolto nella cordata di Lee.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...




*Mr Bee via social "Sto tornando a Milano"
*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee via social "Sto tornando a Milano"
> *




*Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino. 

Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee via social "Sto tornando a Milano"
> *


Lo ammetto,non pensavo venisse davvero,a questo punto l'incontro direi che ci sarà.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: oggi alle 18 è previsto l'arrivo di Bee nella villa di Arcore. L'incontro con Berlusconi dovrebbe iniziare per le 18:30, i due poi guarderanno la partita insieme. L'offerta sarà la seguente: 500M per il 51% del Milan, con Berlusconi che resterà presidente onorario e Galliani che sarà affiancato da Paolo Maldini. Ci sono in ballo anche due colossi che affiancheranno Mr Bee, ossia la società di brokeraggio ADS Security e China Citic International Bank, controllata dal governo cinese. Intanto rra qualche ora è previsto anche l’arrivo a Milano di Nelio Lucas amico di Taechaubol.
> 
> Secondo Marco Bellinazzo, il Milan è stato valutato da Mr Bee 1,2 miliardi di euro, debiti inclusi. Per questo la sua offerta sarà di 500M per il 51% del Milan. L'intento è quello di diffondere domani mattina l'annuncio della conclusione della trattativa. Positiva o negativa che sia. Che da solo non fosse capace di acquistare il Milan era stato subito chiaro, ma il rampante thailandese è riuscito nell'impresa di creare una “squadra” dalle formidabili capacità economiche che crede molto nel Milan e nel business plan predisposto da Mister Bee e dai suoi consulenti (in primis lo studio Gianni, Origoni, Grippo, Cappelli & Partners) che include, inoltre, una doppia quotazione del club, prima ad Hong Kong e poi a Milano, per raccogliere ulteriori capitali. La prima alleanza è stata stretta con Ads Securities, società di brockeraggio finanziario in forte espansione che ha sia clienti istituzionali come banche, hedge fund, gestori patrimoniali e istituzioni finanziarie divisi tra Europa, Medio Oriente e Asia, sia clienti privati. Fondatore e Chairmain di Ads Securities è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood che in passato ha guidato il team dedicato agli investimenti alternativi dell’Abu Dhabi Investment Authority dello sceicco Al Mansour, proprietario dal 2008 del Manchester City.
> Il secondo accordo è stato stretto con la China Citic Bank, banca commerciale a forte vocazione internazionale controllata dalla China International Trust and Investment Corporation (CITIC), con un patrimonio di oltre 475 miliardi di dollari. Entrambe le istituzioni fanno capo direttamente al Governo cinese. E qui la cosa si fa interessante, perché sarebbero stati proprio degli esponenti di primo piano del Partito comunista cinese a spendersi per far decollare il progetto.
> ...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, oggi Bee Taechaubol incontrerà ad Arcore Silvio Berlusconi per presentargli la sua offerta per una quota di maggioranza del Milan, ma il presidente milanista è in attesa di valutare anche la proposta della cordata di Richard Lee: nei prossimi giorni il gruppo di imprenditori cinesi, che potrebbero essere già a Milano, faranno infatti la loro offerta al numero uno rossonero per comprare azioni del club di via Aldo Rossi*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*



Galliani e Barbara ci vogliono affossare..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2015)

Edit: Già postato, sorry.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*



 ma levatevi di torno 

lee che si defila, perchè ? tieni duro e rilancia


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Galliani e Barbara ci vogliono affossare..



Ritengo assai improbabile che qualcuno sia disposto ad acquistare una minoranza (nessuno è cosi scemo).Comunque c'è troppa confusione i giornali dicono tutti una cosa diversa dall'altra la vicenda è per tutti poco chiara mi sembra.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma levatevi di torno
> 
> lee che si defila, perchè ? tieni duro e rilancia



Ma Lee per me non si è defilato affatto,lo stesso Berlusconi sembra abbia detto che subito dopo aver incontrato Bee lo chiamerà,per me preferisce lui.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*



Forchielli lo aveva fatto capire settimane fa,che i cinesi si erano in qualche modo tirati indietro dopo aver visto conti del Milan.Speriamo non sia vero


----------



## Superpippo9 (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Forchielli lo aveva fatto capire settimane fa,che i cinesi si erano in qualche modo tirati indietro dopo aver visto conti del Milan.Speriamo non sia vero



I cinesi non si sono affatto tirati indietro.... La citic è banca del partito comunista cinese!


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> I cinesi non si sono affatto tirati indietro.... La citic è banca del partito comunista cinese!



No io intendevo i vari Wanda Group,Wahaha,Alibaba...


----------



## just (29 Aprile 2015)

mamma che confusioneeeee!

terza cordata? ma come il governo cinese non ha detto che mr lee era l unico a trattare con la fininvest? lo stesso alciato..come sentira' pure i cinesi?


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*



Spero vivamente che ne Berlusconi ne Mr Bee o chi sarà ad acquistarci, si facciano fregare dal burattinaio. Questa è l'unica occasione buona per far fuori Galliani!!! Se non si caccia adesso riuscirà a rimanere aggrappato alla sua poltrona anche in futuro

E poi che senso ha riportare Maldini se resta ancora il tiranno?

Barbarina facciano quel che vuole, tanto non conta nulla


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> mamma che confusioneeeee!
> 
> terza cordata? ma come il governo cinese non ha detto che mr lee era l unico a trattare con la fininvest? lo stesso alciato..come sentira' pure i cinesi?



La terza cordata non esiste,come dice alciato i cinesi non si sono affatto tirati indietro,e non dovete credere a tutto quello che scrivono sui giornali,ognuno qui sta dicendo la sua e il fatto che nessuno sia concorde indica quanto ne sanno di questa situazione.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*




Barbara e il Gallo non si potevano vedere. Si sono fatte le guerre. Ora che rischiano la poltrona, sono deretano e camicia. VIA! VIA!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2015)

ma solo secondo me chiunque prenda il Milan non riuscirà a cambiare le cose?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*



In base a questi aggiornamenti e alle notizie di questa mattina, siamo a un punto decisivo. In caso di esito negativo, e visto che la cordata di Lee sembra essersi defilata, c'e' il rischio elevato che Berlusconi si tenga il Milan e ci ritroveremmo in una situazione disperata


----------



## alcyppa (29 Aprile 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma solo secondo me chiunque prenda il Milan non riuscirà a cambiare le cose?



no no, sono di questo avviso pure io


----------



## franck3211 (29 Aprile 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> no no, sono di questo avviso pure io


cosa intendete per non riuscire a cambiare le cose?


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*



Arrivati a questo punto anch'io mi sono ricreduto su questo Bee,è evidente che non sia uno straccione e che le intenzioni di acquistarci ci siano.Continuo a preferire "a pelle" di gran lunga la cordata di Lee perchè sarebbe interamente Cinese e non solo in parte,resto molto dubbioso sulle disponibilità liquide della cordata di Bee rispetto a quella di Lee,spero mi smentisca nel caso dovesse acquistarci.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma solo secondo me chiunque prenda il Milan non riuscirà a cambiare le cose?



per cambiare le cose intendi cacciare galliani ? 

è solo lui il problema, barbara è innocua, conta poco o nulla.


----------



## Jack14 (29 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In base a questi aggiornamenti e alle notizie di questa mattina, siamo a un punto decisivo. In caso di esito negativo, e visto che la cordata di Lee sembra essersi defilata, c'e' il rischio elevato che Berlusconi si tenga il Milan e ci ritroveremmo in una situazione disperata



Boh io non credo a questa storia che Lee si sia ritirato. Sento alcuni che dicono sia per la Due Diligence fatta.. Ma la Due Diligence serve per esaminare gli asset e passivi per poi effettuare un'offerta congrua al fair value della società che s'intende acquistare. In questo caso se la situazione patrimoniale è peggiore di quella ipotizzata basta modificare il prezzo dell'offerta (peraltro come ha fatto Bee).Come mi lascia perplesso che , come dice Festa, Lee si defili a causa della visita di Mr Bee. Che senso avrebbe? L'unica cosa che posso pensare che Lee non voglia partecipare ad alcuna asta... Però basterebbe formulare una propria proposta non modificabile e stop... Ho la sensazione che i giornalisti fanno la guerra ogni giorno per tirare fuori una notizia sensazionale... c


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Boh io non credo a questa storia che Lee si sia ritirato. Sento alcuni che dicono sia per la Due Diligence fatta.. Ma la Due Diligence serve per esaminare gli asset e passivi per poi effettuare un'offerta congrua al fair value della società che s'intende acquistare. In questo caso se la situazione patrimoniale è peggiore di quella ipotizzata basta modificare il prezzo dell'offerta (peraltro come ha fatto Bee).Come mi lascia perplesso che , come dice Festa, Lee si defili a causa della visita di Mr Bee. Che senso avrebbe? L'unica cosa che posso pensare che Lee non voglia partecipare ad alcuna asta... Però basterebbe formulare una propria proposta non modificabile e stop... Ho la sensazione che i giornalisti fanno la guerra ogni giorno per tirare fuori una notizia sensazionale... c



Ma infatti come sempre il 30% delle uscite saranno vere il resto è fuffa come sempre ..


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Aprile 2015)

Su un altro social network, Snapchat, Bee avrebbe aggiunto all'ultima foto il testo:

*omw to #saveacmilan*

(On my way)


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Su un altro social network, Snapchat, Bee avrebbe aggiunto all'ultima foto il testo:
> 
> *omw to #saveacmilan*
> 
> (On my way)


----------



## Jack14 (29 Aprile 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Su un altro social network, Snapchat, Bee avrebbe aggiunto all'ultima foto il testo:
> 
> *omw to #saveacmilan*
> 
> (On my way)



Ah ah ah! Questo deve essere fuori come una mina!! A me convince poco perchè è troppo mediatico... di solito queste trattative vengono portate avanti con la massima discrezionalità.. Lui praticamente ne sta facendo un reality show!


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2015)

è lui il vero condor


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> è lui il vero condor



L'ha postato lui?


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Aprile 2015)

è buffo accusare bee di essere mediatico e clown, quando per anni, abbiamo avuto berlusconi silvio con le sue clownate, tra hip hip hurrà e altre amenità simili.


----------



## Jack14 (29 Aprile 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è buffo accusare bee di essere mediatico e clown, quando per anni, abbiamo avuto berlusconi silvio con le sue clownate, tra hip hip hurrà e altre amenità simili.



infatti adesso potrai vedere benissimo anche tu come siamo ridotti.... Poi diciamo la verità: a noi importa che questo sganci i soldi per il mercato e che sia una persona seria e affidabile. Se lo farà sarà il benvenuto. Per noi che non lo conosciamo veder fare una trattativa per l'acquisizione di un club per oltre 1 miliardo con post sui social network mette qualche dubbio sulla sua serietà. Però magari è un tipo fatto così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il giornalista Carlo Festa (Sole24Ore), gli ultimi sondaggi effettuati con Lazard e Bnp Paribas hanno dato tutti lo stesso verdetto: il Milan deve guardare ad Oriente, direzione Cina. E' qui che si possono trovare gli investitori capaci di risollevare il Milan e disposti anche a strapagarlo perché in quelle zone la società rossonera tira ancora moltissimo. Non è un caso, quindi, che nell'offerta che Bee si appresta a recapitare oggi nella villa di Arcore, siano presenti investitori cinesi oltre ad una quotazione presso la borsa di Hong Kong. Berlusconi, tuttavia, è ancora combattuto. La figlia Barbara, infatti, insieme ad Adriano Galliani stanno facendo pressioni affinché venga ceduta solo una minoranza. E non il controllo a cui punta Bee. Non è un caso quindi che Silvio si sia affidato ai legali di Fininvest (studio Chiomenti) per disegnare uno scenario che non escluda la famiglia Berlusconi malgrado l'ingresso di un nuovo socio. Nel frattempo, un primo effetto la visita di Bee lo avrebbe già prodotto: l'altro mediatore, Richard Lee, guidato dallo studio Ripa di Meana, sembra intenzionato a defilarsi con il suo consorzio. Tuttavia sullo sfondo rimane una terza cordata molto più defilata, proveniente sempre da Pechino.
> 
> Intanto secondo Alciato, Berlusconi vorrebbe continuare a giocare su due tavoli ed avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che vedrà la partita col thailandese, ma poi sentirà pure i cinesi (riferimento a Richard Lee).*



*Sportmediaset: Summit anticipato alle 16.Il vertice durerà fino a tarda notte e sia Belusconi che Mr Bee guarderanno insieme la partita di stasera contro il Genoa. Il Thailandese è pronto ad offrire 500 milioni di euro per il 51% ma il presidente Berlusconi non sembra soddisfatto dell'offerta.*


----------



## franck3211 (29 Aprile 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> infatti adesso potrai vedere benissimo anche tu come siamo ridotti.... Poi diciamo la verità: a noi importa che questo sganci i soldi per il mercato e che sia una persona seria e affidabile. Se lo farà sarà il benvenuto. Per noi che non lo conosciamo veder fare una trattativa per l'acquisizione di un club per oltre 1 miliardo con post sui social network mette qualche dubbio sulla sua serietà. Però magari è un tipo fatto così.


In parte sono d'accordo ma va anche chiarito che i tempi stanno cambiando, siamo sempre più social e la comunicazione diviene un mezzo sempre più importante anche per mettere fretta al venditore. Tra l'altro una persona che si espone così non può che essere seria, o altrimenti siamo di fronte a un pagliaccio di grandi dimensione.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Summit anticipato alle 16.Il vertice durerà fino a tarda notte e sia Belusconi che Mr Bee guarderanno insieme la partita di stasera contro il Genoa.*



 Mr. Bee siamo tutti tuoi


----------



## rossonerodasempre (29 Aprile 2015)

oggi la partita vera si gioca ad Arcore, il popolo milanista è abituato a vincere e ovviamente si spera che questi investitori (Mr. Bee o Mr. Lee) abbiamo voglia non solo di comprare il giocattolino ma anche di migliorarlo e renderlo di nuovo uno dei migliori al mondo. Che la valutazione del Milan sia nettamente superiore a quella dell'Inter non ci sono dubbi, il Milan ha una storia che pochi possono vantare (come sappiamo tutti), allora abbiamo la fortuna di trovare una gruppo che investe 500mln per il 51%, ma questi hanno anche intenzione di investire sul mercato per migliorare la rosa?? visto che parliamo di cifre astronomiche...perchè non destinare 100mln per rinforzare la squadra? Galliani con 100mln ti sistema 10 anni e anche questo lo sappiamo tutti..


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Aprile 2015)

Bee o Lee poco cambia anche se preferisco Lee ma se tirano fuori 1 mld per il Milan non lo fanno tanto per, chi è il pazzo da spendere così tanti soldi per niente? Ormai non mi interessa più chi sarà basta fare in fretta ho pronta la bandiera del Milan da esporre


----------



## rossonerodasempre (29 Aprile 2015)

speriamo che questa buona notizia dia una spinta anche alla squadra, essere superati dagli sventurati dell'Inter non è una cosa che posso digerire..


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Summit anticipato alle 16.Il vertice durerà fino a tarda notte e sia Belusconi che Mr Bee guarderanno insieme la partita di stasera contro il Genoa. Il Thailandese è pronto ad offrire 500 milioni di euro per il 51% ma il presidente Berlusconi non sembra soddisfatto dell'offerta.*



Berlusconi aveva parlato di 75%, che sia Lee o Bee sarà quella la percentuale.


----------



## Biss (29 Aprile 2015)

A me sto Bee fa ridere, ma in senso buono! ricordiamoci che é un 41enne pertanto in quest'epoca non ci trovo nulla di strano in queste sue continua foto e selfie.
Uno che imbastisce una tale trattativa coinnvolgento colossi finanziari come quelli descritti e dimostra una così forte intenzione di rivelare il Milan non può che farmi contento!
Speriamo bene..


----------



## rossonerodasempre (29 Aprile 2015)

Se proprio vuole guardare la partita insieme a Bee lo faccia dopo la protesta... non farebbe una bella figura


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me alla fine è possibile che il Milan sia stato ceduto in maggioranza a Lee con Berlusconi presidente onorario e in minoranza a Bee che finanzierà lo stadio.


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2015)

se guarda la partita gli passa la voglia di acquistarci


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Se proprio vuole guardare la partita insieme a Bee lo faccia dopo la protesta... non farebbe una bella figura



dai figuriamoci se sta a guardare quelle cose... basta che abbia guardato una partita degli ultimi 3 anni, per rendersi conto che figure di melma stiamo facendo da anni


----------



## majorletters (29 Aprile 2015)

Fedele Confalonieri ammette: "L'offerta di Bee è vera". "Cina e Thailandia sono il futuro economico" aggiunge poi sorridendo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

*Bee è tornato a Milano e intorno alle 15 e si è infilato in una macchina, assediato dai giornalisti che gli chiedono se va ad Arcore. Il video è disponibile sul sito della Gazzetta.*


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato a Milano intorno alle 15 e si è infilato in una macchina, assediato dai giornalisti che gli chiedono se va ad Arcore. Il video è disponibile sul sito della Gazzetta.*



Tra i tanti commenti su instagram qualcuno gli ha chiesto Cavani/Falcao + Klopp, qualcuno di prendere assolutamente il Milan, uno gli ha chiesto: "Prendi il Milan e rinnova a vita Bonera"


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tra i tanti commenti su instagram qualcuno gli ha chiesto Cavani/Falcao + Klopp, qualcuno di prendere assolutamente il Milan, uno gli ha chiesto: "Prendi il Milan e rinnova a vita Bonera"



Se scorri qualche pagine dietro sulla foto di ieri sera c'era una pacatissima esortazione per convincerlo a comprarci.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se scorri qualche pagine dietro sulla foto di ieri sera c'era una pacatissima esortazione per convincerlo a comprarci.



[littleOT]Io ricordo le pacatissime proteste di alcune donnette fiorentine, contro cecchi gori... sono video famosi che girano su youtube [/littleOT]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è tornato a Milano e intorno alle 15 e si è infilato in una macchina, assediato dai giornalisti che gli chiedono se va ad Arcore. Il video è disponibile sul sito della Gazzetta.*



*Ultimissime da Carlo Festa: Bee proporrà a Silvio la carica di presidente onorario a vita, mentre a Barbara la possibilità di restare per altri 3 anni.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime da Carlo Festa: Bee proporrà a Silvio la carica di presidente onorario a vita, mentre a Barbara la possibilità di restare per altri 3 anni.*



Il Presidente Eterno,stile North Korea


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime da Carlo Festa: Bee proporrà a Silvio la carica di presidente onorario a vita, mentre a Barbara la possibilità di restare per altri 3 anni.*



Avrebbe più senso il contrario.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime da Carlo Festa: Bee proporrà a Silvio la carica di presidente onorario a vita, mentre a Barbara la possibilità di restare per altri 3 anni.*





Aron ha scritto:


> Avrebbe più senso il contrario.



Ma in Cina conoscono Silvio mica Barbara... la figura di Berlusconi padre può essere molto importante per veicolare il calcio da quelle parti.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime da Carlo Festa: Bee proporrà a Silvio la carica di presidente onorario a vita, mentre a Barbara la possibilità di restare per altri 3 anni.*



Se non ha potere esecutivo/decisionale, lo possono fare anche papa... tanto vedrai, per quanto s'è interessato di Milan in questi anni....


----------



## Milo (29 Aprile 2015)

L'ultima news mi sa tanto di farloccata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime da Carlo Festa: Bee proporrà a Silvio la carica di presidente onorario a vita, mentre a Barbara la possibilità di restare per altri 3 anni.*



In pratica niente Galliani, Berlusconi inutile figurina, e Barbara che si auto-eclisserà da sola nel giro di qualche anno per poi essere messa alla porta.
Io accetterei


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avrebbe più senso il contrario.



Seeee come no..la barbarella onorario a vita..cioé se va bene per altri 60-70 anni..ma dai..
Ovvio che invece Bee punta a dire chiaramente: nonno, ti lascio la carica di presidente onorario a vita (cioè per altri 10 anni massimo) e ti potrai vantare delle prossime vittorie senza fare una mazza, la barbie invece gli do tre anni per trovarsi un lavoro vero poi non la voglio più tra i piedi..

Chiaro che Bee ha capito che deve tittillare il vecchio, ma a quanto pare non vuole interferenze sul suo operato. il che mi piace..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime da Carlo Festa: Bee proporrà a Silvio la carica di presidente onorario a vita, mentre a Barbara la possibilità di restare per altri 3 anni.*





*Premium Calcio: In mattinata ci sono stati contatti telefonici tra Berlusconi e gli esponenti della cordata capitanata da Zong, da ambienti finanziari la cordata è tutt'altro che tagliata fuori per l'acquisto del Milan, nei prossimi giorni ci saranno altri contatti.



L'incontro dovrebbe iniziare alle 19.00.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Premium Calcio: In mattinata ci sono stati contatti telefonici tra Berlusconi e gli esponenti della cordata capitanata da Zong, da ambienti finanziari la cordata è tutt'altro che tagliata fuori per l'acquisto del Milan, nei prossimi giorni ci saranno altri contatti.
> 
> L'incontro dovrebbe iniziare alle 19.00.*



se è tutto vero con Bee si continuerà a temporeggiare, ma non potremo tirarla troppo per le lunghe.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Premium Calcio: In mattinata ci sono stati contatti telefonici tra Berlusconi e gli esponenti della cordata capitanata da Zong, da ambienti finanziari la cordata è tutt'altro che tagliata fuori per l'acquisto del Milan, nei prossimi giorni ci saranno altri contatti.
> 
> 
> 
> L'incontro dovrebbe iniziare alle 19.00.*



Se è pianificato già anche l'altro incontro, ci sarà da aspettare ancora un pò per sapere qualcosa di concreto


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se è pianificato già anche l'altro incontro, ci sarà da aspettare ancora un pò per sapere qualcosa di concreto



Oddio difficile che Mister Bee non si lasci sfuggire niente con il suo amichetto Alciato o postando qualcosa. Già stanotte o domani si saprà in che direzione si sta andando.


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Premium Calcio: In mattinata ci sono stati contatti telefonici tra Berlusconi e gli esponenti della cordata capitanata da Zong, da ambienti finanziari la cordata è tutt'altro che tagliata fuori per l'acquisto del Milan, nei prossimi giorni ci saranno altri contatti.
> 
> 
> 
> L'incontro dovrebbe iniziare alle 19.00.*



Ma Zong (che aveva smentito qualsiasi interesse verso il calcio) fa parte di un'altra cordata ancora o è con Lee?


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma Zong (che aveva smentito qualsiasi interesse verso il calcio) fa parte di un'altra cordata ancora o è con Lee?



Ti quoto perché è proprio la confusione massima. Ragazzi io entro in questi Topic tanto per leggere l'ultima pagina, non so come facciate a rimanere aggiornati senza perdervi nella moltitudine di tutto questo. Non si possono leggere 24 pagine. Tra l'altro non ci si sta capendo più nulla per via di giornalisti e media sempre più confusionari. 

Attendiamo queste maledette ufficialità, se mai ci saranno...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Premium Calcio: In mattinata ci sono stati contatti telefonici tra Berlusconi e gli esponenti della cordata capitanata da Zong, da ambienti finanziari la cordata è tutt'altro che tagliata fuori per l'acquisto del Milan, nei prossimi giorni ci saranno altri contatti.
> 
> 
> 
> L'incontro dovrebbe iniziare alle 19.00.*





Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti quoto perché è proprio la confusione massima. Ragazzi io entro in questi Topic tanto per leggere l'ultima pagina, non so come facciate a rimanere aggiornati senza perdervi nella moltitudine di tutto questo. Non si possono leggere 24 pagine. Tra l'altro non ci si sta capendo più nulla per via di giornalisti e media sempre più confusionari.
> 
> Attendiamo queste maledette ufficialità, se mai ci saranno...



Beh ormai siamo quasi alla stretta finale. Anche secondo me qualcosa nei prossimi giorni dovrà trapelare in un senso o nell'altro. Spero che si decida entro Giugno però.


----------



## TheZio (29 Aprile 2015)

U


Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti quoto perché è proprio la confusione massima. Ragazzi io entro in questi Topic tanto per leggere l'ultima pagina, non so come facciate a rimanere aggiornati senza perdervi nella moltitudine di tutto questo. Non si possono leggere 24 pagine. Tra l'altro non ci si sta capendo più nulla per via di giornalisti e media sempre più confusionari.
> 
> Attendiamo queste maledette ufficialità, se mai ci saranno...



Si è un disastro... Speriamo si muovano a fare chiarezza perchè non si capisce più niente...


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh ormai siamo quasi alla stretta finale. Anche secondo me qualcosa nei prossimi giorni dovrà trapelare in un senso o nell'altro. Spero che si decida entro Giugno però.



Io non escluderei che a Maggio dicano ''Si saprà qualcosa a Giugno'', a Giugno ''Si saprà qualcosa a Luglio, ore calde'' a Luglio ''Per la prima settimana di Agosto dovrebbero esserci novità'' e arriviamo alla nuova stagione con ancora tutto in ballo.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Oddio difficile che Mister Bee non si lasci sfuggire niente con il suo amichetto Alciato o postando qualcosa. Già stanotte o domani si saprà in che direzione si sta andando.



Eh si, anche se sarà da farci la tara... lui tirerà acqua al suo mulino... mentre in berlusca comunque valuterà ciò che li conviene di +


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

*Ci siamo: Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. L'appuntamento che potrebbe decidere il destino del Milan è appena iniziato.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

*Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*



Lollo uccidimi ti prego  da solo non ci riesco


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se guarda la partita gli passa la voglia di acquistarci



O magari deciderà di comprare il Genoa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo: Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. L'appuntamento che potrebbe decidere il destino del Milan è appena iniziato.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*



Beh, meglio di come si pensava! Impossibile immaginare che facesse subito piazza pulita.


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo: Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. L'appuntamento che potrebbe decidere il destino del Milan è appena iniziato.*



Ci sono foto dell'arrivo o ci stiamo basando su ciò che ''trapela''?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Lollo uccidimi ti prego  da solo non ci riesco



Vabbè un anno è un buon compromesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ci sono foto dell'arrivo o ci stiamo basando su ciò che ''trapela''?



Sky TG24 ha mostrato in diretta il video dell'ingresso ad Arcore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo: Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. L'appuntamento che potrebbe decidere il destino del Milan è appena iniziato.*



*Ecco la foto dell'arrivo di Mr Bee
*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo: Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. L'appuntamento che potrebbe decidere il destino del Milan è appena iniziato.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*





Renegade ha scritto:


> Ci sono foto dell'arrivo o ci stiamo basando su ciò che ''trapela''?



Quello è il van con cui è partito dall'hotel in centro a Milano.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, meglio di come si pensava! Impossibile immaginare che facesse subito piazza pulita.



Troverà il modo di aggrapparsi alla poltrona. Lo ha già fatto quando era ancor più pericolante di adesso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Troverà il modo di aggrapparsi alla poltrona. Lo ha già fatto quando era ancor più pericolante di adesso.



Non sarà più Berlusconi a decidere se la maggioranza finisce nelle mani di Bee, non preoccupatevi troppo. Galliani non è Satana e non c'è nessuna fantomatica buonuscita a tenerlo al suo posto. Resterà per un breve periodo e poi sloggerà al 100%.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Troverà il modo di aggrapparsi alla poltrona. Lo ha già fatto quando era ancor più pericolante di adesso.



Però adesso deve meritarsela la conferma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non sarà più Berlusconi a decidere se la maggioranza finisce nelle mani di Bee, non preoccupatevi troppo. Galliani non è Satana e non c'è nessuna fantomatica buonuscita a tenerlo al suo posto. Resterà per un breve periodo e poi sloggerà al 100%.



Ma infatti ... Bee non regalerà nel caso acquisti lui niente a nessuno


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

L'unica cosa che deve dirgli Silvio Berlusconi deve essere:

''Caro Mr.Bee, la ringrazio per l'interesse, ma ho deciso di accettare la proposta di un'altra cordata, la quale rispecchia maggiormente le caratteristiche e le visioni che Fininvest e la mia persona hanno di questo affare.''
Forza Silvio, rispediscilo in Thailandia.


----------



## milan1899 (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ecco la foto dell'arrivo di Mr Bee
> *


Perché io non posso andare in contromano davanti ai carabinieri?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che deve dirgli Silvio Berlusconi deve essere:
> 
> ''Caro Mr.Bee, la ringrazio per l'interesse, ma ho deciso di accettare la proposta di un'altra cordata, la quale rispecchia maggiormente le caratteristiche e le visioni che Fininvest e la mia persona hanno di questo affare.''
> Forza Silvio, rispediscilo in Thailandia.



Ma guarda , arrivati a questo punto che venda a chiunque ... Se anche Bee ha 1 mld da mettere sul piatto non è certo un povero ... Quindi cadiamo comunque bene


----------



## Giangy (29 Aprile 2015)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Perché io non posso andare in contromano davanti ai carabinieri?


Vediamo che succede!


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda , arrivati a questo punto che venda a chiunque ... Se anche Bee ha 1 mld da mettere sul piatto non è certo un povero ... Quindi cadiamo comunque bene



A questo punto lo penso anch'io.Però Mr.Lee mi da la sensazione di avere risorse maggiori rispetto a Bee.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ci siamo: Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. L'appuntamento che potrebbe decidere il destino del Milan è appena iniziato.*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sky : " Bee nel caso di cessione di maggioranza terrà anche Galliani per 1 anno al suo posto " .*





*E' arrivata da poco anche un altra vettura si ipotizza che dentro ci sia Barbara Berlusconi*


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

*Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Aprile 2015)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> Galliani con 100mln ti sistema 10 anni e anche questo lo sappiamo tutti..



non mi risulta..

Galliani negli ultimi anni con molto piu di 100 mln ha preso gente come Oliveira, Oddo, Huntelaar, Borrielo, Amelia, Sokratis, Constant, Zaccardo, Zapata, Muntari, Pazzini, Matri.. e questo senza contare quelli ingaggi super dei parametri 0 come Taiwo, Alex, Essien, Torres e compagnia


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*




*Ad Arcore sono presenti anche i rappresentanti della ADS Security, la banca di Abu Dhabi.

Mr Bee tira fuori l'artiglieria pesante.*


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2015)

Leggo di Galliani al suo posto ancora un anno
significa che l'anno del rilancio, che passa *inevitabilmente* dal mercato estate 2015, lo pianifica lui.

uauahuahuahuahuahuauha

sparatemi in petto adesso con un fucile a canne mozze.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*



Bene, bisogna chiudere in più fretta possibile, bisogna pianificare un sacco di cose ma io GAlliani lo voglio fuori.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono presenti anche i rappresentanti della ADS Security, la banca di Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Mr Bee tira fuori l'artiglieria pesante.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*



Io sono sempre più convinto che questa insistenza nell'affiancamento Maldini-Galliani sia un invito molto gentile e garbato per accompagnare Galliani alla porta, fin da subito


----------



## milanista mn tantan (29 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me l'affiancamento di Galliani a Maldini sarebbe una prassi naturale nella fase di cambio gestione, Maldini alla fine avrà pure lui bisogno di qualche piccola esperienza, prima di entrare in questo oceano.
[MENTION=1923]milanista mn tantan[/MENTION] per cortesia non usare il grassetto


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre più convinto che questa insistenza nell'affiancamento Maldini-Galliani sia un invito molto gentile e garbato per accompagnare Galliani alla porta, fin da subito



Infatti, impossibile che Galliani lavori con Maldini. Immagino che Mr Bee lo sappia e lo affianchi apposta.
Sempre che il coinvolgimento di Paolo sia reale, lui non parla giustamente quindi sono per ora illazioni della stampa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono presenti anche i rappresentanti della ADS Security, la banca di Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Mr Bee tira fuori l'artiglieria pesante.*



Bee versione Rambo


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

milanista mn tantan ha scritto:


> *Secondo me l'affiancamento di Galliani a Maldini sarebbe una prassi naturale nella fase di cambio gestione, Maldini alla fine avrà pure lui bisogno di qualche piccola esperienza, prima di entrare in questo oceano. *



ma Maldini non può fare l'amministratore delegato. Per quel ruolo serve un'altra figura


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono presenti anche i rappresentanti della ADS Security, la banca di Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Mr Bee tira fuori l'artiglieria pesante.*



Fatico ad immaginare uno scenario in cui Galliani possa lavorare con Maldini.
A meno che:



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre più convinto che questa insistenza nell'affiancamento Maldini-Galliani sia un invito molto gentile e garbato per accompagnare Galliani alla porta, fin da subito


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Aprile 2015)

anche io credo sia impossibile che Paolo lavore con Galliani


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma Maldini non può fare l'amministratore delegato. Per quel ruolo serve un'altra figura



Finora si è parlato di lui come DS, di certo non come AD. 

Comunque il Gallo che sloggi il più presto possibile, immagino non prima di un annetto purtroppo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono presenti anche i rappresentanti della ADS Security, la banca di Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Mr Bee tira fuori l'artiglieria pesante.*



*Ad Arcore c'è folla: secondo Di Marzio sarebbe presente anche James Davies-Yandle, co-fondatore della Global Legends Series.*


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

c'è da dire che il Gallo in questo poco tempo che gli rimane o lavora bene o sloggia alla prima occasione.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Finora si è parlato di lui come DS, di certo non come AD.
> 
> Comunque il Gallo che sloggi il più presto possibile, immagino non prima di un annetto purtroppo.



perche no?


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

milanista mn tantan ha scritto:


> *Secondo me l'affiancamento di Galliani a Maldini sarebbe una prassi naturale nella fase di cambio gestione, Maldini alla fine avrà pure lui bisogno di qualche piccola esperienza, prima di entrare in questo oceano. *






Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma Maldini non può fare l'amministratore delegato. Per quel ruolo serve un'altra figura



Più che altro Maldini non accetterebbe di lavorare con Galliani e viceversa, quindi qualunque sarà (se ci sarà...) il ruolo di Maldini, ci potremo ritrovare in una situazione veramente esplosiva.

Perciò la permanenza di Galliani credo che escluderebbe l'arrivo di Maldini.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Infatti, impossibile che Galliani lavori con Maldini. Immagino che Mr Bee lo sappia e lo affianchi apposta.
> Sempre che il coinvolgimento di Paolo sia reale, lui non parla giustamente quindi sono per ora illazioni della stampa.



Però se Mr. Bee era in albergo con Maldini qualcosa ci dovrà pur essere...


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> perche no?



Perchè è un ruolo che ingloba troppe responsabilità per un novellino. Deve fare esperienza.
Io adoro Paolo ma non è il caso di metterlo come prima cosa in quella poltrona. Non è il figlio di Berlusconi.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Però se Mr. Bee era in albergo con Maldini qualcosa ci dovrà pur essere...



Io foto non ne ho viste. Sono il primo a sperarlo comunque.


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo che i cinesi si sbrighino.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore c'è folla: secondo Di Marzio sarebbe presente anche James Davies-Yandle, co-fondatore della Global Legends Series.*



Speriamo finisca bene.. onestamente non me ne frega nulla. Sto Bee, da quanto pare, è un grande appassionato di calcio ed è grande tifoso del Milan. Non penso che sia una persona "losca".. se uno punta a spendere cosi tanto per il Milan è perché vuole solo una cosa. Tornare grandi


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Cmq anche Crudeli ha confermato che il Milan passerà per il 51 % a Mr Bee,Lippi ds e Cannavaro allenatore


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Io foto non ne ho viste. Sono il primo a sperarlo comunque.



Si in effetti le uniche foto in nostro possesso di questa trattativa sono quelle che riguardano la stretta di mano tra SB e Pink in quell'incontro ad Arcore, tutto quello che c'è dopo sono solo supposizioni giornalistiche. Io continuo a sperare nei cinesi


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq anche Crudeli ha confermato che il Milan passerà per il 51 % a Mr Bee,Lippi ds e Cannavaro allenatore



L'ha detto sul serio ?

Pericolo gobbi scampato allora.


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

cannavaro allenatore te prego...no


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq anche Crudeli ha confermato che il Milan passerà per il 51 % a Mr Bee,Lippi ds e Cannavaro allenatore



Ma lascia perdere Crudeli. Cosa vuoi che ne sappia?


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq anche Crudeli ha confermato che il Milan passerà per il 51 % a Mr Bee,Lippi ds e Cannavaro allenatore



Lo stesso che ha detto che il Milan passava ad un gruppo libanese?


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq anche Crudeli ha confermato che il Milan passerà per il 51 % a Mr Bee,Lippi ds e Cannavaro allenatore



Crudeli  era lui che parlava del fantomatico imprenditore libanese, se non sbaglio.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> cannavaro allenatore te prego...no



è chiaro che se sarà lui,sarà solo un traghettatore per aspettare Conte nel 2016,Conte che stasera è in tribuna a San Siro


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> è chiaro che se sarà lui,sarà solo un traghettatore per aspettare Conte nel 2016,Conte che stasera è in tribuna a San Siro



non sarebbe meglio il ritorno di Carence a questo punto?

anche per dare un bel segnale all'olandese


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> non sarebbe meglio il ritorno di Carence a questo punto?
> 
> anche per dare un bel segnale all'olandese



Seedorf credo sia stato già liquidato,vedi ultimo bilancio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime novità da Sky, da Arcore: è arrivata anche Barbara Berlusconi. Anche lei vuole essere presente all'incontro. Questa sera Mr Bee deve convincere Berlusconi a cedergli il 51% del Milan per 500 milioni di euro. Mr Bee vorrebbe tenere Galliani nel ruolo di AD. Ed il suo sogno è affiancargli Maldini. Nelle prossime ore potrebbero arrivare a Milano anche i cinesi per presentare la loro offerta.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore sono presenti anche i rappresentanti della ADS Security, la banca di Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Mr Bee tira fuori l'artiglieria pesante.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore c'è folla: secondo Di Marzio sarebbe presente anche James Davies-Yandle, co-fondatore della Global Legends Series.*



.


----------



## Ciachi (29 Aprile 2015)

Dopo il primo tempo....l offerta è scesa di almeno 200 milioni!!!!


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

se silvio non spegne sky mi sa che deve pagare lui per vendere il milan


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> è chiaro che se sarà lui,sarà solo un traghettatore per aspettare Conte nel 2016,Conte che stasera è in tribuna a San Siro



ma quale cannavaro dai, equivale a buttar via un altro anno. 

lippi ds neanche mi convince.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quale cannavaro dai, equivale a buttar via un altro anno.
> 
> lippi ds neanche mi convince.



Per carità sarebbe la volta buona che prendo ferie dal milan.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] no copia e incolla


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2015)

.

Rifiuta, rifiuta


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2015)

.

Io spero sempre in un rifiuto..


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

.

si ok ma i cinesi nel frattempo ?


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

*Per Sportmediaset Richard Lee aspetterà ma non più di qualche giorno, perché è deciso a entrare nel mondo del calcio e ha già soluzioni alternative,la cordata cinese è pronta a investire direttamente circa 600 milioni per il 60%.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

*Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



I cinesi, dunque, sarebbe pronti a comprare subito un'altra squadra? Ahi ahi


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



Finirà che resteremo a bocca asciutta


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



Bah, continuo a non credere a tutto ciò. Una società da 1 mld non la si può vendere con ultimatum di 2 giorni. Soprattutto stasera B. non potrà mai mandare via Bee&Co con un "le faremo sapere". 
Teatrini.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



Speriamo l'alternativa sia il Livorno  qua trovano pure tanti comunisti


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



sta a vedere che va a rotoli tutto.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

*Per sky: incontro positivo ad Arcore e Mr Bee verso l'acquisto del Milan già questa notte*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Speriamo l'alternativa sia il Livorno  qua trovano pure tanti comunisti




Sarebbe EPICO


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2015)

> Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".



Che rosicata se i cinesi comprano un'altra squadra e la portano sul tetto del mondo..


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



L'importante è che una delle due trattative vada in porto. Se all'ultimo clamorosamente non se ne facesse nulla sarebbe la delusione del secolo.
Tra parentesi oggi la notizia è stata trattata in apertura di Tg1,neanche fosse un tema rilevante per le sorti del paese.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



*Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



Ma sentire l'offerta dei cinesi prima?


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



  che ne sarà di questa squadra?? è un punto epocale della nostra storia, si prospettano i più disparati scenari. una cosa è certa, così non si può continuare. Mi viene quasi voglia di pregare


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma sentire l'offerta dei cinesi prima?



Ma secondo me già saprà più o meno la proposta. Si saranno già sentiti diverse volte.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



allora questo conferma che i cinesi si sono ritirati, altrimenti avrebbero aspetto per sentire la loro controfferta.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo che si chiuda stanotte. Per me a dirla tutta questa fantomatica offerta dei cinesi non esiste.


----------



## ralf (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> allora questo conferma che i cinesi si sono ritirati, altrimenti avrebbero aspetto per sentire la loro controfferta.



O magari non sono mai esistite cordate cinesi e siamo stati trollati da due mesi a questa parte.Dal Nano possiamo aspettarci anche questo...


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> allora questo conferma che i cinesi si sono ritirati, altrimenti avrebbero aspetto per sentire la loro controfferta.



Ma davvero credete che al 29/04 vanno avanti con l'asta ebaystyle?


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*


Si chiudesse subito ma basta che cacciasse i soldi perché mi sono rotto!


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

ma galliani ha abbandonato lo stadio per unirsi alla riunione di arcore ? allora rimane SICURO.


----------



## folletto (29 Aprile 2015)

Possiamo solo aspettare, ma sembra che Bee sia in pole. Bah, vedremo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



Ragà la Cina è ancora un paese comunista dopotutto, questo vuole dire che banche ed industrie appartengono allo stato.
Ora, se appoggiano il Milan tramite Bee, che senso ha appoggiare anche altri? Mica possono farsi concorrenza da soli. Penso che 
Bee o Lee cambia poco o nulla. Ci sarà, in ogni caso, la Cina dietro. Anzi, qua abbiamo pure arabi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà la Cina è ancora un paese comunista dopotutto, questo vuole dire che banche ed industrie appartengono allo stato.
> Ora, se appoggiano il Milan tramite Bee, che senso ha appoggiare anche altri? Mica possono farsi concorrenza da soli. Penso che
> Bee o Lee cambia poco o nulla. Ci sarà, in ogni caso, la Cina dietro. Anzi, qua abbiamo pure arabi..



Infatti non capisco la disperazione di chi crede che Lee, guidato da altri cinesi, compri la Sambenedettese per portarla in cima al mondo. La Cina comprerà una sola squadra. E quella saremo noi.


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



se QUEL NANO, si azzarda solamente, ma solamente ad un TENTENNAMENTO, se solo prova a mandare tutto all'aria per continuare a portarci nel baratro non ci riprenderemo mai più MAI. perchè nessuno offrirebbe più 1 mld e andremmo nelle mani del primo Tohir/pallotta che passa


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Berlusconi darebbe l'annuncio senza aver sentito prima l'offerta dei cinesi? Comunque siamo vicinissimi a qualche annuncio perché il TG1 ha dedicato un servizio di CRONACA e quindi non SPORTIVO, alla cessione del Milan. Questo per me conferma che è tutto ad un passo.

Comunque Bee sarebbe una sciagura se solo si pensa a Cannavaro allenatore, tutta la dirigenza attuale che viene confermata, la Doyen che ci userebbe stile Udinese e ci riempirebbe di altri scarsoni, i prestiti con le banche che non ci permetteranno di avere un utile proficuo perché si avrà un altro debito e chissà quante altre cose.

Dai cinesi, dai.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco la disperazione di chi crede che Lee, guidato da altri cinesi, compri la Sambenedettese per portarla in cima al mondo. La Cina comprerà una sola squadra. E quella saremo noi.



Mah a me sto Bee continua a non convincermi, poi se il Milan sarà ceduto al thai, bisognerà vedere le modalità di cessione; ed a quel punto non sono escluse notizie poco piacevoli,


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Berlusconi darebbe l'annuncio senza aver sentito prima l'offerta dei cinesi? Comunque siamo vicinissimi a qualche annuncio perché il TG1 ha dedicato un servizio di CRONACA e quindi non SPORTIVO, alla cessione del Milan. Questo per me conferma che è tutto ad un passo.
> 
> Comunque Bee sarebbe una sciagura se solo si pensa a Cannavaro allenatore, tutta la dirigenza attuale che viene confermata, la Doyen che ci userebbe stile Udinese e ci riempirebbe di altri scarsoni, i prestiti con le banche che non ci permetteranno di avere un utile proficuo perché si avrà un altro debito e chissà quante altre cose.
> 
> Dai cinesi, dai.



Se chiude con Bee evidentemente i "veri" Cinesi sono i suoi. Non ne esistono altri. Stop. 
Seconda cosa: perchè quando si parla di Bee pesate le notizie come volete? Dite tutti che porterà Cannavaro, ma lui lo ha mai detto? Si è parlato anche di Klopp se è per questo.
Il rinnovamento della società non può avvenire di punto in bianco senza nemmeno esser mai entrato in un ufficio... E dai, un minimo di realismo.
Poi ancora con sta Doyen e l'Udinese...
Vi piace proprio sputare sentenze su persone che non hanno nemmeno mai proferito parola eh...
Alcuni di voi meritano altri 50 anni del Berlusconi degli ultimi 3.


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che si chiuda stanotte. Per me a dirla tutta questa fantomatica offerta dei cinesi non esiste.


Secondo l'Ansa, si. Offerta di 600 milioni per il 60 per cento, un piano di investimenti sulla squadra e sul marchio che convince la proprietà. Se Berlusconi dira si, incontro con il vero esponente forte, Zong Qinghou di Wahaha che è già in Italia per l'inaugurazione di Expo. Ma Berlusconi deve fare presto: i cinesi guardano già altrove.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se chiude con Bee evidentemente i "veri" Cinesi sono i suoi. Non ne esistono altri. Stop.
> Seconda cosa: perchè quando si parla di Bee pesate le notizie come volete? Dite tutti che porterà Cannavaro, ma lui lo ha mai detto? Si è parlato anche di Klopp se è per questo.
> Il rinnovamento della società non può avvenire di punto in bianco senza nemmeno esser mai entrato in un ufficio... E dai, un minimo di realismo.
> Poi ancora con sta Doyen e l'Udinese...
> ...



Ormai molte persone si sono fatte dei pregiudizi su Bee che credo possano essere spazzati via solo se porta Messi e CR7. Siamo alle solite


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Berlusconi darebbe l'annuncio senza aver sentito prima l'offerta dei cinesi? Comunque siamo vicinissimi a qualche annuncio perché il TG1 ha dedicato un servizio di CRONACA e quindi non SPORTIVO, alla cessione del Milan. Questo per me conferma che è tutto ad un passo.
> 
> Comunque Bee sarebbe una sciagura se solo si pensa a Cannavaro allenatore, tutta la dirigenza attuale che viene confermata, la Doyen che ci userebbe stile Udinese e ci riempirebbe di altri scarsoni, i prestiti con le banche che non ci permetteranno di avere un utile proficuo perché si avrà un altro debito e chissà quante altre cose.
> 
> Dai cinesi, dai.



Sono tutte supposizioni per adesso. Vediamo le prime mosse quest'estate, già si capiranno alcune cose.


----------



## markjordan (29 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se chiude con Bee evidentemente i "veri" Cinesi sono i suoi. Non ne esistono altri. Stop.
> Seconda cosa: perchè quando si parla di Bee pesate le notizie come volete? Dite tutti che porterà Cannavaro, ma lui lo ha mai detto? Si è parlato anche di Klopp se è per questo.
> Il rinnovamento della società non può avvenire di punto in bianco senza nemmeno esser mai entrato in un ufficio... E dai, un minimo di realismo.
> Poi ancora con sta Doyen e l'Udinese...
> ...


quoto

calma e folza Milan


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



.


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se chiude con Bee evidentemente i "veri" Cinesi sono i suoi. Non ne esistono altri. Stop.
> Seconda cosa: perchè quando si parla di Bee pesate le notizie come volete? Dite tutti che porterà Cannavaro, ma lui lo ha mai detto? Si è parlato anche di Klopp se è per questo.
> Il rinnovamento della società non può avvenire di punto in bianco senza nemmeno esser mai entrato in un ufficio... E dai, un minimo di realismo.
> Poi ancora con sta Doyen e l'Udinese...
> ...



Persone che non hanno mai proferito parola? Bee sono mesi che si pubblicizza e fa dichiarazioni fuori luogo. Quanto a Cannavaro, è amico STRETTISSIMO di Bee. E' sicuramente un nome molto più credibile dei vari Klopp. Quanto alla Doyen, si sa benissimo come operano e a cosa gli servirebbe una squadra di proprietà, inutile tentare di vederci cose positive. L'unica cosa giusta è che è molto probabile non si possa cambiare la dirigenza di punto e in bianco, ma almeno un cambio (AD), puoi farlo.

Quanto a Berlusconi, in 30 anni con lui abbiamo vinto tutto. Ora è dovere di chi verrà dopo provare a fare meglio. Di certo io sono dell'idea che se dobbiamo cambiare proprietà, dobbiamo farlo verso persone affidabili, con tanta liquidità e che rivoluzionino subito tutto sul mercato.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2015)

Mr Bee, Mr Lee o chicchessia basta che Berlusconi sparisca.


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



Annuncio in pompa magna di Alciato?


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai molte persone si sono fatte dei pregiudizi su Bee che credo possano essere spazzati via solo se porta Messi e CR7. Siamo alle solite



Messi e CR7 no

Ma portasse Subotic, Gundogan, Cavani e un altro di questo livello allora avrebbe appoggio totale. Di certo non ne facciamo nulla dei Brahimi, Bertolacci e tutti gli altri scarsoni della Doyen. Ci vuole un cambiamento netto e un ritorno alle origini. Il Milan è il Milan solo con i fuoriclasse. Con le pippe non abbiamo mai vinto nulla, ma fatto solo figuracce


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bee, incontro positivo con Berlusconi. La trattativa si può chiudere entro la notte. Annuncio domani?*



*Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.

Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Annuncio in pompa magna di Alciato?



Ma stai parlando del burattino di Bee che non ci ha capito nulla della vicenda ?


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.
> 
> Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*



C'è da commentare?

#FORZACHINA


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Persone che non hanno mai proferito parola? Bee sono mesi che si pubblicizza e fa dichiarazioni fuori luogo. Quanto a Cannavaro, è amico STRETTISSIMO di Bee. E' sicuramente un nome molto più credibile dei vari Klopp. Quanto alla Doyen, si sa benissimo come operano e a cosa gli servirebbe una squadra di proprietà, inutile tentare di vederci cose positive. L'unica cosa giusta è che è molto probabile non si possa cambiare la dirigenza di punto e in bianco, ma almeno un cambio (AD), puoi farlo.
> 
> Quanto a Berlusconi, in 30 anni con lui abbiamo vinto tutto. Ora è dovere di chi verrà dopo provare a fare meglio. Di certo io sono dell'idea che se dobbiamo cambiare proprietà, dobbiamo farlo verso persone affidabili, con tanta liquidità e che rivoluzionino subito tutto sul mercato.



Di tutto ciò che tu hai scritto, lui non ha detto NULLA.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.
> 
> Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*



Quindi niente è ancora deciso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Se poi il nano vendesse a Lee Alciato si dovrebbe nascondere per i prossimi 2 anni .


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Di tutto ciò che tu hai scritto, lui non ha detto NULLA.



Vabbè Gianluca, riduciamola così: Per adesso sono tutte impressioni e supposizioni basate su vari dettagli. Giudicheremo a Settembre, dopo mercato, nuovo allenatore e scelte societarie. 

Resto comunque dell'idea che i cinesi siano l'opzione migliore sotto ogni aspetto.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.
> 
> Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*



non si capisce più nulla tra bee e lee, l'importante è che il nano molli, non se ne può più. 
speriamo la chiusura dell'affare sia rapida.


----------



## Liuke (29 Aprile 2015)

Il top? Andarsene a dormire e svegliarsi domani con un:"Milan ai Cinesi e Maldini in società! Galliani vicino all'addio. Esonerato Inzaghi."
Infarterei.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè Gianluca, riduciamola così: Per adesso sono tutte impressioni e supposizioni basate su vari dettagli. Giudicheremo a Settembre, dopo mercato, nuovo allenatore e scelte societarie.
> 
> Resto comunque dell'idea che i cinesi siano l'opzione migliore sotto ogni aspetto.



Secondo me è prematuro illudersi di vedere risultati già in estate... vedremo il volto della nuova società solo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Il top? Andarsene a dormire e svegliarsi domani con un:"Milan ai Cinesi e Maldini in società! Galliani vicino all'addio. Esonerato Inzaghi."
> Infarterei.



Ti immagini , i sogni degli ultimi 10 anni che si avverano in una notte ... MUTANDE CROCCANTI


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Il top? Andarsene a dormire e svegliarsi domani con un:"Milan ai Cinesi e Maldini in società! Galliani vicino all'addio. Esonerato Inzaghi."
> Infarterei.



Domani ti svegli con:

''Inzaghi confermato. Non avrebbe senso cambiare allenatore a poche giornate dalla fine. Trattativa Berlusconi-Bee, tutto rimandato a fine Maggio. Cinesi non ancora ritirati. Galliani resterebbe un altro anno in dirigenza mentre Berlusconi rimarrà in sella per altri 3 anni.''

Sono sicuro che porteranno l'Hype oltre il limite per poi rimandare tutto di continuo.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Aprile 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Il top? Andarsene a dormire e svegliarsi domani con un:"Milan ai Cinesi e Maldini in società! Galliani vicino all'addio. Esonerato Inzaghi."
> Infarterei.



mutande croccantissime.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.
> 
> Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*


Ma quando vende? Mi sono stufato.


----------



## Liuke (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Domani ti svegli con:
> 
> ''Inzaghi confermato. Non avrebbe senso cambiare allenatore a poche giornate dalla fine. Trattativa Berlusconi-Bee, tutto rimandato a fine Maggio. Cinesi non ancora ritirati. Galliani resterebbe un altro anno in dirigenza mentre Berlusconi rimarrà in sella per altri 3 anni.''
> 
> Sono sicuro che porteranno l'Hype oltre il limite per poi rimandare tutto di continuo.


Purtroppo ne sono straconvinto anche io...


----------



## TheZio (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: Bee ha offerto 500M per il 51%. La risposta di Berlusconi può arrivare già domani con un comunicato. L'altro gruppo, quello guidato da Lee, offrirebbe 600M per il 60% e per la risposta non aspetterebbe più di qualche giorno perché ha già in mano soluzioni alternative. In entrambi i casi ci sarebbe la quotazione in borsa".*



Speriamo non siano le stesse fonti vicine a fininvest che smentivano tutto all ansa poco tempo fa


----------



## Iblahimovic (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se poi il nano vendesse a Lee Alciato si dovrebbe nascondere per i prossimi 2 anni .



e se invece vendesse a bee? qua alciato e' stato spernacchiato in abbondanza..


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Vedrete che domani *rimandano* tutto tipo a Maggio o a Giugno. Poi arrivati a Giugno *rimandano* tutto a Luglio.


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> e se invece vendesse a bee? qua alciato e' stato spernacchiato in abbondanza..



Pensate invece se vendesse ai cinesi con Lee, APECF e Mr.Pink. MilanWorld avrebbe fatto un'esclusiva storica che rimarrebbe negli annali

E' anche uno dei motivi per cui desidero così tanto i cinesi, so quanto ci siamo sbattuti nello Staff


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè Gianluca, riduciamola così: Per adesso sono tutte impressioni e supposizioni basate su vari dettagli. Giudicheremo a Settembre, dopo mercato, nuovo allenatore e scelte societarie.
> 
> Resto comunque dell'idea che i cinesi siano l'opzione migliore sotto ogni aspetto.



Ok. I Cinesi di Lee da come son stati descritti, sembrerebbero migliori. ma SEMBREREBBERO. Mi sembra inutile dire che Berlusconi ha tutto l'interesse a scegliere la cordata migliore. E l'ha già scelta. Inutile farsi prendere emotivamente dalle notizie che rimbalzano tra le varie testate. 
Io la vedo così, ovvero, stasera con Bee son stati definiti i dettagli, la vendita era cosa già fatta. 
E gli unici Cinesi sono stati,e sono, i suoi. 
Nel caso domani uscisse il comunicato dove Fininvest non accetta l'offerta, sarei sorpreso onestamente. Ma le mie ,come le tue, sono supposizioni.
Ma ripeto, nel caso in cui andasse come dico io, non ci sarebbe stato alcun Lee sorpassato da Bee/ snobbato da Berlusconi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> e se invece vendesse a bee? qua alciato e' stato spernacchiato in abbondanza..



Gli stringo la mano


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.
> 
> Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*


Ansa sempre molto precisa quando a fornire le informazioni è Barbara Berlusconi...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Aprile 2015)

*Mercoledì 29 Aprile 2015 incontro Berlusconi Mr Bee per il Milan *


Io sono tranquillo.
Sky continua a sparare col fucile scarico: si chiude nella notte 
Infatti Mr Bee se ne è già andato a dormire...
C'è troppa differenza di potenziale tra i compratori.
Berlusconi non può che scegliere La Cina.


----------



## Superpippo9 (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pensate invece se vendesse ai cinesi con Lee, APECF e Mr.Pink. MilanWorld avrebbe fatto un'esclusiva storica che rimarrebbe negli annali
> 
> E' anche uno dei motivi per cui desidero così tanto i cinesi, so quanto ci siamo sbattuti nello Staff



Al di là di come finirà io da neofita del forum vi faccio comunque i complimenti perché l' esclusiva voi dello staff l' avete fatta ugualmente visto che fino a una settimana fa la stampa nemmeno era a conoscenza di tutto ciò che voi avevate anticipato qui! Siete stati bravi e quando uno è bravo è giusto che gli venga riconosciuto


----------



## alcyppa (29 Aprile 2015)

La verità probabilmente è che di quello che sta realmente accadendo sappiamo poco niente (e non è per sminuire l'incredibile lavoro di ricerca che è stato fatto da questo forum).
Mi pare abbastanza inutile giudicare cordate e personaggi in base a millemila supposizioni diverse.

Possiamo solo incrociare le dita e stare a vedere.
Solo il tempo (e con tutta probabilità si parla di anni) dirà se la possibile nuova proprietà è stata la scelta giusta.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.
> 
> Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*




.


----------



## markjordan (29 Aprile 2015)

sarebbe ineducato scaricare bee live
domani il rifuto
dopodomai accordo coi cinesi


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

magari aveva già in mano la proposta di Lee e giusto per non avere rimpianti ha sentito pure Bee.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

*Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto. *


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

stanotte non dormo


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto. *



han corretto già il tiro...


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

Io tra Sky e Ansa, tenderei a dare più credibilità alla seconda.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto. *



Ho paura...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2015)

Ci credete che mi viene il dubbio che i cinesi di Lee siano mai esistiti


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto. *


Non c'è la faccio più.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto. *



Per me è fatta ragazzi. Magari non entro domani ma è fatta.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci credete che mi viene il dubbio che i cinesi di Lee siano mai esistiti



Per me è così, c è sempre e stato solo Bee


----------



## TheZio (29 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci credete che mi viene il dubbio che i cinesi di Lee siano mai esistiti



Sai che è anche una mia paura... Che siano solo stati i veri specchietti x Bee...


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

*E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto.*

Questa frase va interpretata non sull'esito dell'incontro in se(che verrà dato con un comunicato e non con una conferenza come qualcuno aveva affermato), ma sul passaggio ufficiale di quote. Almeno io live così l'ho interpretata dall'inviato di sky.


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2015)

Vedrete che i Cinesini che gonfiano le tasche di Mr Bee a giorni si faranno vivi. 
Mr. Bee che ha lavorato per il governo cinese per la riforma del calcio, supportato da una delle più grandi banche della Cina di proprietà del governo cinese è il capo cordata dei cinesi vedrete.
Il famoso Mr. Lee ha collaborato come mediatore sicuramente, facile che lo vedremo ad Arcore domani o in sti giorni secondo me.


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> han corretto già il tiro...



Già.


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

se non aspetta l'offerta di Lee, vuol dire che è sempre stato un bluff


----------



## Renegade (30 Aprile 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> stanotte non dormo



Puoi dormire sonni tranquilli. Tanto domani rimandano tutto a Maggio o a Giugno senza chiarire niente, come sempre.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci credete che mi viene il dubbio che i cinesi di Lee siano mai esistiti



Ma va? Quello di Lee affianco a Berlusconi allo stadio era un gemello. Come pure quello nelle foto del sito rumeno. E pure il vice presidente di APECF, fotografato con Berlusconi insieme a Lee come anche da solo fuori la villa non era altro che un sosia. La stessa APECF che poi ha confermato con un comunicato di essere interessata al Milan.


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2015)

Ma le frasi dell'ansa dove le avete trovate? Io sul sito non trovo niente...


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma le frasi dell'ansa dove le avete trovate? Io sul sito non trovo niente...



Ci sono anche su Sport Mediaset in versione ridotta.

Sul sito dell'Ansa è la notizia in primo piano del Milan che parla dell'offerta di Bee.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto.*


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche su Sport Mediaset in versione ridotta.
> 
> Sul sito dell'Ansa è la notizia in primo piano del Milan che parla dell'offerta di Bee.



Grazie! Avevo letto di fretta la notizia e non pensavo la riportasero su quella di Bee!


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Piuttosto avete letto l'editoriale di Pellegatti?Su che cordata pende il suo pensiero secondo voi?Perchè fa un pò un misto di quello che vorrebero fare le due cordate,ma non si capisce chi l'ha spuntata


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre l'Ansa: in mattinata Berlusconi ha avuto una videoconferenza con i rappresentati della cordata di Lee, che offrono investimenti diretti, un piano di valorizzazione del marchio sul mercato asiatico e una possibilità di uscita con tempistiche precise per il socio di minoranza. Questa offerta fornirebbe maggiori garanzie a Fininvest. Nel caso in cui si realizzasse questo scenario, non è escluso un incontro a breve con uno dei membri, Zong Qinghou, presidente di Wahaha Group e uno degli uomini più ricchi della Cina. Ancora poche ore e sapremo se sarà questa cordata o quella di Taechaubol a guidare la svolta storica per il Milan.
> 
> Intanto il van di Mister Bee ha lasciato Arcore. Domani si saprà la risposta di Berlusconi.*



Giusto per ricordarlo: l'Ansa poco tempo fa è stata quella che aveva generato un conflitto civile con Askanews, smentendo la notizia di quest'ultima che aveva riportato delle frasi di Berlusconi sulla vendita alla cordata cinese.

Adesso l'Ansa non solo fa marcia indietro, ma riporta pure nei dettagli l'offerta della cordata di Lee, considerandola inoltre come più affidabile dal punto di vista di Berlusconi.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Aprile 2015)

A me personalmente piace molto Mr Bee...è poi supportato da due potentissime banche, dal governo cinese e dal fondo Doyen...ormai la cessione appare inevitabile...ben venga gente con much money!!


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Piuttosto avete letto l'editoriale di Pellegatti?Su che cordata pende il suo pensiero secondo voi?



Pellegatti si era espresso anche a Studio Milan il lunedì, parlando nei dettagli dell'offerta della cordata cinese e relegando in secondo piano quella di Bee.

Pellegatti, Suma e Ordine pendono tutti nettamente a favore della cordata cinese.

E ora pure l'Ansa.

Per me domani o dopodomani vedremo Richard Lee, per la prima volta assieme a Zong, recarsi ad Arcore a concludere ufficiosamente la trattativa.


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pellegatti si era espresso anche a Studio Milan il lunedì, parlando nei dettagli dell'offerta della cordata cinese e relegando in secondo piano quella di Bee.
> 
> Pellegatti, Suma e Ordine pendono tutti nettamente a favore della cordata cinese.
> 
> ...



Si quello lo so,ma nell'ultimo editoriale di oggi parla di quotazione alla borsa di Hong Kong che è quello che vuole fare Bee...


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si quello lo so,ma nell'ultimo editoriale di oggi parla di quotazione alla borsa di Hong Kong che è quello che vuole fare Bee...



Anche con la cordata di cinese ci sarà la quotazione alla borsa di Hong Kong.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si quello lo so,ma nell'ultimo editoriale di oggi parla di quotazione alla borsa di Hong Kong che è quello che vuole fare Bee...



A me sembra parli di Bee... Comunque, che leccate del Pelle a Silvio...


----------



## Renegade (30 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi nel suo ultimo editoriale di pochi minuti fa, Pellegatti ha ribadito la cordata cinese e ha praticamente parlato dell'esclusiva del sito rumeno, ovvero del progetto del governo cinese di rendere il calcio l'attrazione principale del loro Paese. E si sa quanto Pellegatti sia vicino alla società, seppur aziendalista. Speriamo dica il vero.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ragazzi nel suo ultimo editoriale di pochi minuti fa, Pellegatti ha ribadito la cordata cinese e ha praticamente parlato dell'esclusiva del sito rumeno, ovvero del progetto del governo cinese di rendere il calcio l'attrazione principale del loro Paese. E si sa quanto Pellegatti sia vicino alla società, seppur aziendalista. Speriamo dica il vero.



Pellegatti vale quanto Crudeli. Cioè come una moneta da 2 centesimi, che non serve a nulla e occupa solo spazio nel portafoglio.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi ma lasciateli perde Pellegatti, Ruiu e compagnia cantante. Per quanto vicini all'ambiente, non sanno niente. Figuriamoci se qualcuno va a riferirgli qualcosa.
Messi tutti assieme, non ne hanno mai presa una.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto.*


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

*Mediaset Premium riferisce, tramite fonti dell'entourage politico di Berlusconi, che il tema caldo della serata non è stata la valutazione del Milan. Berlusconi ha voluto soprattutto capire che ruolo avrebbe nel Milan che vorrebbe disegnare Mr. Bee, dato che la cordata di Lee gli assicurerebbe come minimo la poltrona di presidente per altri cinque anni.*


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Lo abbiamo già scritto e lo ripetiamo: basta con questi "editoriali". *


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma lasciateli perde Pellegatti, Ruiu e compagnia cantante. Per quanto vicini all'ambiente, non sanno niente. Figuriamoci se qualcuno va a riferirgli qualcosa.
> Messi tutti assieme, non ne hanno mai presa una.



Secondo me gli suggeriscono sbagliato per riderci il giorno dopo. Avranno preso tante di quelle trollate...


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mediaset Premium riferisce, tramite fonti dell'entourage politico di Berlusconi, che il tema caldo della serata non è stata la valutazione del Milan. Berlusconi ha voluto soprattutto capire che ruolo avrebbe nel Milan che vorrebbe disegnare Mr. Bee, dato che la cordata di Lee gli assicurerebbe come minimo la poltrona di presidente per altri cinque anni.*




La mia paura, credo giustificata, è che questo qui più che al Milan pensi agli affaracci suoi, a quelli della figlia e a quelli del geometra.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mediaset Premium riferisce, tramite fonti dell'entourage politico di Berlusconi, che il tema caldo della serata non è stata la valutazione del Milan. Berlusconi ha voluto soprattutto capire che ruolo avrebbe nel Milan che vorrebbe disegnare Mr. Bee, dato che la cordata di Lee gli assicurerebbe come minimo la poltrona di presidente per altri cinque anni.*





Ma basta, hai 130 anni. Prendi i soldi e vai a fare la bellavita in qualche isola tropicale


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma lasciateli perde Pellegatti, Ruiu e compagnia cantante. Per quanto vicini all'ambiente, non sanno niente. Figuriamoci se qualcuno va a riferirgli qualcosa.



Su Ruiu sono d'accordo.  Più che altro perchè la mette troppo sul personale anche quando si parla di Milan.

Pellegatti effettivamente è raro che ne azzecca una. 
I più affidabili in tal senso sono Suma e Ordine che hanno fonti dirette dalla società.
Il "dietrofront" dell'Ansa e l'ammorbidimento di Sky su Bee sono indicativi.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo abbiamo già scritto e lo ripetiamo: basta con questi "editoriali". *



Appunto, cioè ho preso un Ban di una settimana io Per aver citato un editoriale.

Alla fine sono esclusivamente dei pensieri, non notizie certe.

sportMediaset dice che sarà una lunga lunga notte.


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La mia paura, credo giustificata, è che questo qui più che al Milan pensi agli affaracci suoi, a quelli della figlia e a quelli del geometra.



Suma a Milan Channel ha detto: "Berlusconi sta trattando la cessione perché è deluso dal Milan. Spende tantissimo e non ottiene nulla".La non cessione credo sia esclusa


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La mia paura, credo giustificata, è che questo qui più che al Milan pensi agli affaracci suoi, a quelli della figlia e a quelli del geometra.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma basta, hai 130 anni. Prendi i soldi e vai a fare la bellavita in qualche isola tropicale




Mi sembra che ci sia una notizia nella notizia.
Prima si parlava di _presidenza onoraria_ per tot anni da parte dei cinesi.
Ora invece sembra che la cordata di Lee sia disposta a lasciargli la _presidenza ufficiale_ per cinque anni, allo scadere del quale subentrerebbe la poltrona di _presidente onorario_.

Lui vuole rivedere un ultimo volta un Milan vincente in Europa e vuole che questo accada con lui con un ruolo da protagonista, però mi pare stranissimo che questo abbia la precedenza sull'entità dell'offerta monetaria. 

Sembra come se sia messo a trollare Bee in questo incontro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La mia paura, credo giustificata, è che questo qui più che al Milan pensi agli affaracci suoi, a quelli della figlia e a quelli del geometra.



Beh ma questo succede dal 1986, ti stupisci ?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che ci sia una notizia nella notizia.
> Prima si parlava di _presidenza onoraria_ per tot anni da parte dei cinesi.
> Ora invece sembra che la cordata di Lee sia disposta a lasciargli la _presidenza ufficiale_ per cinque anni, allo scadere del quale subentrerebbe la poltrona di _presidente onorario_.
> 
> ...



5 anni di che ? magari ci lascia prima......cosa ci teniamo, un presidente 80enne ?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mediaset Premium riferisce, tramite fonti dell'entourage politico di Berlusconi, che il tema caldo della serata non è stata la valutazione del Milan. Berlusconi ha voluto soprattutto capire che ruolo avrebbe nel Milan che vorrebbe disegnare Mr. Bee, dato che la cordata di Lee gli assicurerebbe come minimo la poltrona di presidente per altri cinque anni.*



assurdo. 
gli altri devono metterci i soldi e lui vuole conservare un ruolo di comando. 
ma levati di torno maiale.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Aprile 2015: Mr Bee tratta con Silvio, offre 500 milioni ed è ottimista. Quattro ore di vertice. Il thailandese punta al 60%. Oggi la risposta. Sullo sfondo restano i cinesi. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Su Ruiu sono d'accordo.  Più che altro perchè la mette troppo sul personale anche quando si parla di Milan.
> 
> Pellegatti effettivamente è raro che ne azzecca una.
> I più affidabili in tal senso sono Suma e Ordine che hanno fonti dirette dalla società.
> Il "dietrofront" dell'Ansa e l'ammorbidimento di Sky su Bee sono indicativi.



Per me invece sono i più inaffidabil in assoluto, proprio perchè sono la voce della società.
Se gli stessi Galliani e Barbara non parlano per questioni di riservatezza, loro che possono farlo dicono quello che farebbero i dirigenti se liberi di parlare: cioè menzogne.
Ma vedremo cosa succede, io sono solo contento che questa società stia vendendo. Dopo anni di bufale e ritrattamenti, questa volta almeno pare evidente la volontà di vendere... per me è già tanto, tantissimo.
Almeno su questo forse non sarò deluso... poi se bisognerà aspettare un giorno, una settimana, o un mese, fa nulla, l'importante sarà la conferma della smobilitazione di questa società.
Il futuro aspetto a giudicarlo, ora voglio una conferma del presente.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto.*



In ogni caso è quasi impossibile che si risolva tutto domani, anche se fosse Bee in pole position.



Aron ha scritto:


> *Mediaset Premium riferisce, tramite fonti dell'entourage politico di Berlusconi, che il tema caldo della serata non è stata la valutazione del Milan. Berlusconi ha voluto soprattutto capire che ruolo avrebbe nel Milan che vorrebbe disegnare Mr. Bee, dato che la cordata di Lee gli assicurerebbe come minimo la poltrona di presidente per altri cinque anni.*



Ecco, questo per l'appunto sarebbe gravissimo.
Ma è inverosimile che chi spenda un miliardo decida di lasciarsi comandare. Perchè non esiste un Berlusconi presidente operativo che non comandi, la sua influenza la avrebbe sempre... non si parla di un Preziosi qualunque.


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Aprile 2015: Mr Bee tratta con Silvio, offre 500 milioni ed è ottimista. Quattro ore di vertice. Il thailandese punta al 60%. Oggi la risposta. Sullo sfondo restano i cinesi. *



Anche la Gazzetta resta neutra sulla vicenda.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Aprile 2015: Mr Bee tratta con Silvio, offre 500 milioni ed è ottimista. Quattro ore di vertice. Il thailandese punta al 60%. Oggi la risposta. Sullo sfondo restano i cinesi. *



Quindi oggi ci sarà una risposta definitiva


----------



## Aron (30 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me invece sono i più inaffidabil in assoluto, proprio perchè sono la voce della società.
> Se gli stessi Galliani e Barbara non parlano per questioni di riservatezza, loro che possono farlo dicono quello che farebbero i dirigenti se liberi di parlare: cioè menzogne.
> Ma vedremo cosa succede, io sono solo contento che questa società stia vendendo. Dopo anni di bufale e ritrattamenti, questa volta almeno pare evidente la volontà di vendere... per me è già tanto, tantissimo.
> Almeno su questo forse non sarò deluso... poi se bisognerà aspettare un giorno, una settimana, o un mese, fa nulla, l'importante sarà la conferma della smobilitazione di questa società.
> Il futuro aspetto a giudicarlo, ora voglio una conferma del presente.



Escludendo Ordine e Suma, ora si è aggiunta anche l'Ansa, che prima non si era mai sbilanciata a favore della cordata di Lee.

La proposta di Bee è inferiore sotto tutti gli aspetti a quella di Lee.
Berlusconi dovrebbe accettare Bee solo se i cinesi si ritirano all'ultimo momento.
Però è davvero difficile credere che accada. 




> Ma è inverosimile che chi spenda un miliardo decida di lasciarsi comandare.



Vero.
I cinesi però sembra che siano disponibili a farlo, anche per questioni di know-how. Cinesi che poi lo coinvolgerebbero per ottenere e organizzare un Mondiale di calcio in Cina.

Pure sotto questo punto di vista, Berlusconi sarebbe uomo-Milan e uomo-calcio più di quanto non lo sia adesso, e questo lo affascina moltissimo.

Secondo me Bee non può mai pareggiare quest'offerta.


Io comunque non mi farei troppi problemi su Berlusconi e Galliani.
L'importante è la cessione e i soldi che verranno investiti per la squadra.
Possiamo parlare di giovani, progetto stile Juve ecc. ma la verità è che senza grandi investimenti non si può fare nulla per competere con le big d'Europa.
I nuovi proprietari questo riusciranno a farlo, e riusciranno pure a creare un progetto superiore a quello di qualsiasi altro club al mondo.
Questo alla fine è ciò che conta davvero e per cui si può essere contenti da tifosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 30 Aprile 2015: Mr Bee tratta con Silvio, offre 500 milioni ed è ottimista. Quattro ore di vertice. Il thailandese punta al 60%. Oggi la risposta. Sullo sfondo restano i cinesi. *



Come al solito la Gazzetta sta nel girone degli ignavi, e non si sbilancia. 



Aron ha scritto:


> Io comunque non mi farei troppi problemi su Berlusconi e Galliani.
> L'importante è la cessione e i soldi che verranno investiti per la squadra.
> Possiamo parlare di giovani, progetto stile Juve ecc. ma la verità è che senza grandi investimenti non si può fare nulla per competere con le big d'Europa.
> I nuovi proprietari questo riusciranno a farlo, e riusciranno pure a creare un progetto superiore a quello di qualsiasi altro club al mondo.
> Questo alla fine è ciò che conta davvero e per cui si può essere contenti da tifosi.



Potrei anche accettare un Galliani di transizione e un Berlusconi presidente onorario messo lì per questioni di immagine... ma un Berlusconi presidente operativo per 5 anni? No dai, non corriamo il rischio 

Ogni possibile slancio di investimenti dai nuovi acquirenti sarebbe sempre ostacolato dalla sua tracotanza, il suo desiderio di sfruttare la squadra per rendiconto personale, e la irresponsabile mancanza di giudizio dimostrata nei suoi ultimi anni di gestione.
Appoggio la cordata cinese dai tempi delle foto di Pink e lo scoop di MW, ma se fossero loro a proporre una soluzione così come dice SportMediaset.. beh, il mio tifo per loro cesserebbe all'istante!.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Aprile 2015)

A me sembra tanto una gara dei giornali a chi la spara più grossa. I cinesi non daranno mai i pieni poteri al nano per 5 anni. Tantomeno a Galliani che con i contratti che fa, manderebbe alla deriva qualunque club.
Aspetto notizie ufficiali sperando di vedere il Milan ancora padrone del campo e del gioco. Di questi tempi, un miraggio.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Stanotte non si dorme.


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2015)

Dunque, riassumiamo:
per andare sotto la maggioranza (51%) e perdere il controllo, Berlusconi riceve da Mr. Bee 500 milioni, dai cinesi 100 milioni in più;
il consorzio cinese è disponibile a concedergli la presidenza operativa per altri cinque anni, unitamente alla conferma del management già in essere (Galliani e la figlia), Mr. Bee per tempi più ridotti quando non addirittura una carica onoraria da subito;
la valorizzazione della sua quota di minoranza è affidata, in entrambe le offerte, al collocamento del titolo sui fiorenti mercati del sud-est asiatico;
la base di capitale che dovrebbe supportare i nuovi investimenti, affidati o meno alle sue scelte operative, nel caso dei cinesi è costituita da grandi imprenditori con immense capacità industriali che finanziano con mezzi propri, nel caso di Mr. Bee alla funzione di un imprenditore singolo che acquista in nome proprio con denaro prestato, che è impegnato a restituire con gli interessi attraverso una programmata operazione in borsa, ma di cui sono ignote le ulteriori capacità di investimento ovvero quelle di un suo ulteriore indebitamento.
SE queste sono le condizioni, Berlusconi dovrà certo scegliere ma, in fondo, cosa ha davvero da scegliere?


----------



## Reblanck (30 Aprile 2015)

Basta parlare tanto la verità su questa vicenda la sanno solo in poche persone....
L'unica cosa che tutti i tifosi vogliono è che il prossimo proprietario sia una persona per bene,con i soldi e che abbia voglia di investire per far tornare grande il nostro Milan,tutte le altre storie sono chiacchiere da bar.
Chiunque venga spero che capisca che ci vogliono investimenti seri e non i parametri zero o le vecchie glorie !
(Secondo me oggi nel comunicato diranno che hanno rifiutato l'offerta)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: non c'è un verdetto definitivo. Ad Arcore sono rimasti gli uomini dei conti del broker. La sensazione è che ci sia ottimismo. Berlusconi vuole prendersi ancora qualche ora. Domani dovrebbe esserci il comunicato congiunto. I due non hanno visto la partita. Non c'è stato il tempo. Domani se ne saprà di più. Ma Mr Bee è ottimista sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa e dell'acquisto della maggioranza del Milan. Mr Bee dovrebbe lasciare Milano domani. Ma aspettiamo la mattinata per vedere cosa accadrà. E' difficile che si chiuda tutto così presto. *



*La Gazzetta dello Sport riferisce che Bee avrebbe offerto 500M per il 60%, quindi meno di quanto si pensava. Ciò che premeva a Bee era formulare l'offerta prima degli uomini di Lee, che proprio ieri hanno avuto una conference call con Berlusconi, da molti ritenuti i favoriti per acquistare il Milan. Costoro per il momento attendono sviluppi e guardano alla finestra. Intanto a mettere una garanzia su Mr Lee, ci pensa l'amico imprenditore Saverio Moschillo che afferma: "Se avete dubbi su Richard Lee, metteteli da parte. È un uomo concreto e d’onore e la sua parola vale molto. Basta la sua stretta di mano. Quando decide fa, quando vuol fare una cosa la fa. Il Milan gli interessa eccome e sono sicuro che presto farà un’offerta importante. Vuole prendere il Milan perché ama tantissimo l’Italia e il Made in Italy, vedrete che avrà la meglio sui thailandesi e su mister Bee. Presto imparerete a capire chi è Lee e gli vorrete bene. Se prenderà il Milan sono certo che lo riporterà in alto".

Nel frattempo da ambienti politici filtra la notizia secondo la quale entrambe le offerte (Bee e Lee) si assesterebbero sul miliardo di euro, per cui a Berlusconi ciò che premeva capire ieri sera era altro: la cordata di Lee prevede che il presidente rimanga nella sua attuale carica per altri 5 anni, per cui Silvio voleva capire le intenzioni di Bee a tal riguardo.

Secondo il Giornale, a firma Franco Ordine, invece, l'offerta di Bee sarebbe di 550M per il 51% del Milan. L'operazione è garantita da un pool di banche, oltre che da investitori che pensano di poter ricavare degli utili. Bee vuole ottenere una risposta in tempi brevissimi per tagliare fuori l'altra cordata. Subito dopo l'acquisto del Milan, Bee vorrebbe quotare in borsa la squadra e poi rinforzarla. Sulla figura di Galliani, invece, si è acceso un dibattito all'interno dell'entourage di Bee. C'è chi ha sottolineato la sua importantissima esperienza in molti settori (diritti tv, ecc), e chi ha proposto un accordo economico per accompagnarlo alla porta, ma la risposta degli uomini di Silvio è che Adriano non ne fa una questione di soldi. Nessun veto invece per Lady B che rimarrà ad occuparsi di marketing. A tavola sarebbero spuntati anche alcuni nomi sullo staff: Lippi DT, Oddo e Gattuso assistenti. Sparito Cannavaro. Spalletti, interpellato, non avrebbe fornito una risposta.

Carlo Festa, sul Sole24Ore, afferma che il quotidiano ha preso visione di un documento riservato (anche se vecchio di due mesi), fornito dallo studio legale Orrick, che simula l'entrata in borsa del Milan su 3 diverse piazze: Hong Kong, Shankgai e Piazza Affari. Presa in considerazione anche l'entrata multipla in due di queste borse. In definitiva verrebbe consigliata Shangai per alcuni aspetti regolamentari, mentre nel breve periodo andrebbero bene anche HK e Milano. Hong Kong sarebbe la preferita ma ci sono alcuni paletti come la presenza da almeno un anno di un azionista stabile. Lo scopo di tale discesa in borsa è duplice: da una parte rimborsare alcuni degli investitori che parteciperanno all'operazione e in parte per avere risorse da destinare al rafforzamento della squadra nei prossimi anni. *


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Basta parlare tanto la verità su questa vicenda la sanno solo in poche persone....
> L'unica cosa che tutti i tifosi vogliono è che il prossimo proprietario sia una persona per bene,con i soldi e che abbia voglia di investire per far tornare grande il nostro Milan,tutte le altre storie sono chiacchiere da bar.
> Chiunque venga spero che capisca che ci vogliono investimenti seri e non i parametri zero o le vecchie glorie !
> (Secondo me oggi nel comunicato diranno che hanno rifiutato l'offerta)



Sono d'accordo con te in tutto e per tutto (compresa la parentesi finale ). Ogni giornale ha spinto per la cordata su cui aveva più info. Sky è ottimista sulla trattativa pro Bee ma perchè la fonte primaria è l'entourage di Bee... Pure i cinesi saranno dal loro canto ottimisti. L'importante è che quest'anno si faccia un mercato serio, perchè è questo che serve prima di tutto!!


----------



## Reblanck (30 Aprile 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te in tutto e per tutto (compresa la parentesi finale ). Ogni giornale ha spinto per la cordata su cui aveva più info. Sky è ottimista sulla trattativa pro Bee ma perchè la fonte primaria è l'entourage di Bee... Pure i cinesi saranno dal loro canto ottimisti. L'importante è che quest'anno si faccia un mercato serio, perchè è questo che serve prima di tutto!!


Si il mercato serve questa stagione e anche tutte le altre a seguire...Ma sopratutto serve un progetto serio e duraturo!
(Sono 2 anni che non guardo + una partita del Milan perché tutte le faccie che ci sono mi fanno ribrezzo ma sopratutto mi fa ribrezzo per come ci hanno preso in giro negli ultimo 3\4 anni,sono tornano ad interessarmi del mio amato Milan xché sento odore di cambiamento)


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

comunque complimenti agli uomini fininvest che stanno portando avanti queste trattative: non avrei mai pensato che sarebbero riusciti ad ottenere più di un miliardo di euro dalla cessione del club.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport riferisce che Bee avrebbe offerto 500M per il 60%, quindi meno di quanto si pensava. Ciò che premeva a Bee era formulare l'offerta prima degli uomini di Lee, che proprio ieri hanno avuto una conference call con Berlusconi, da molti ritenuti i favoriti per acquistare il Milan. Costoro per il momento attendono sviluppi e guardano alla finestra. Intanto a mettere una garanzia su Mr Lee, ci pensa l'amico imprenditore Saverio Moschillo che afferma: "Se avete dubbi su Richard Lee, metteteli da parte. È un uomo concreto e d’onore e la sua parola vale molto. Basta la sua stretta di mano. Quando decide fa, quando vuol fare una cosa la fa. Il Milan gli interessa eccome e sono sicuro che presto farà un’offerta importante. Vuole prendere il Milan perché ama tantissimo l’Italia e il Made in Italy, vedrete che avrà la meglio sui thailandesi e su mister Bee. Presto imparerete a capire chi è Lee e gli vorrete bene. Se prenderà il Milan sono certo che lo riporterà in alto".
> 
> Nel frattempo da ambienti politici filtra la notizia secondo la quale entrambe le offerte (Bee e Lee) si assesterebbero sul miliardo di euro, per cui a Berlusconi ciò che premeva capire ieri sera era altro: la cordata di Lee prevede che il presidente rimanga nella sua attuale carica per altri 5 anni, per cui Silvio voleva capire le intenzioni di Bee a tal riguardo.
> 
> ...



La storia degli investitori che cercano utili e della quotazione in borsa proposta da Carlo Festa mi spaventa... qua si rischia di trovarsi alle spalle gente che ci può mollare appena capisce che nel calcio gli utili non li fai


----------



## Iblahimovic (30 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La storia degli investitori che cercano utili e della quotazione in borsa proposta da Carlo Festa mi spaventa... qua si rischia di trovarsi alle spalle gente che ci può mollare appena capisce che nel calcio gli utili non li fai



lo stesso berlusconi ci ha guadagnato ampiamente nel Milan...in trenta anni di Milan non ha certo speso 1 mld di euro, per non parlare dei guadagni per il resto del suo gruppo oltre i vantaggi politici che ha ottenuto


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La storia degli investitori che cercano utili e della quotazione in borsa proposta da Carlo Festa mi spaventa... qua si rischia di trovarsi alle spalle gente che ci può mollare appena capisce che nel calcio gli utili non li fai



Mah io penso sia possibile ma assolutamente non in Italia.


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport riferisce che Bee avrebbe offerto 500M per il 60%, quindi meno di quanto si pensava. Ciò che premeva a Bee era formulare l'offerta prima degli uomini di Lee, che proprio ieri hanno avuto una conference call con Berlusconi, da molti ritenuti i favoriti per acquistare il Milan. Costoro per il momento attendono sviluppi e guardano alla finestra. Intanto a mettere una garanzia su Mr Lee, ci pensa l'amico imprenditore Saverio Moschillo che afferma: "Se avete dubbi su Richard Lee, metteteli da parte. È un uomo concreto e d’onore e la sua parola vale molto. Basta la sua stretta di mano. Quando decide fa, quando vuol fare una cosa la fa. Il Milan gli interessa eccome e sono sicuro che presto farà un’offerta importante. Vuole prendere il Milan perché ama tantissimo l’Italia e il Made in Italy, vedrete che avrà la meglio sui thailandesi e su mister Bee. Presto imparerete a capire chi è Lee e gli vorrete bene. Se prenderà il Milan sono certo che lo riporterà in alto".
> 
> Nel frattempo da ambienti politici filtra la notizia secondo la quale entrambe le offerte (Bee e Lee) si assesterebbero sul miliardo di euro, per cui a Berlusconi ciò che premeva capire ieri sera era altro: la cordata di Lee prevede che il presidente rimanga nella sua attuale carica per altri 5 anni, per cui Silvio voleva capire le intenzioni di Bee a tal riguardo.
> 
> ...



Diciamo che oggi tutti i giornali sono cauti ma pare che propendano leggermente per Bee. Dei cinesi si dice che sono sullo sfondo; addirittura nel suo articolo Ordine non li nomina nemmeno. Boh...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *"Se avete dubbi su Richard Lee, metteteli da parte. È un uomo concreto e d’onore e la sua parola vale molto. Basta la sua stretta di mano. Quando decide fa, quando vuol fare una cosa la fa. Il Milan gli interessa eccome e sono sicuro che presto farà un’offerta importante. Vuole prendere il Milan perché ama tantissimo l’Italia e il Made in Italy, vedrete che avrà la meglio sui thailandesi e su mister Bee. Presto imparerete a capire chi è Lee e gli vorrete bene. Se prenderà il Milan sono certo che lo riporterà in alto".*



Questa cosa mi piace parecchio , sto Lee a me piace ed è pure sfondato di soldi ..


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Aprile 2015)

Sto Bee credo sia uno che non ci pensa assolutamente (dico lui ma intendo chi c'è dietro) a spendere cifre elevate per il mercato. Spenderà si e no come fa l'Inter. Cioè non abbastanza per tornare a occupare un ruolo di primo piano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Aprile 2015)

Sarà mica in primo piano l'Inter dai


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Aprile 2015)

Penso che i cinesi siano la scelta migliore, ma se questo Mr Bee tira fuori i soldi e investe non ho problemi ad affidarmi a lui, visto e considerato che comunque il progetto tecnico sembrerebbe valido.


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2015)

Chi crede che Bee voglia portare il Milan in alto solo perche e milanista non ha capito proprio nulla.
Questo sta dimostrando di tenerci cosi tanto SOLO PERCHE CONTA GUADAGNARCI.

Non sara un Abramovich o un sceicco.

L'unica possibilita e che ci siano i cinesi dietro.
IL GOVERNO.
Cosi a loro non importa a fare utili, a loro importa solo del prestigio.
Di portare la Cina il piu alto possibile.

Ma perche mettere un Thai come presidente ?
Qualcosa non mi torna.
Perche anche se il Milan sara sopratutto cinese, anche se torna sul tetto del mondo, la personna di riferimento rimane comunque un uomo CHE NON E CINESE.

Sarebbe MOLTO CURIOSO...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Aprile 2015)

Difficile avere certezze,
ma io mi sono fatto questa idea:
Il progetto di M. Bee è più speculativo, con parecchi personaggi inquietanti che si stanno affacciando: lo stesso Bee, Lippi, Cannavaro la Doyen, data la natura del progetto probabilmente sono anche disposti a mettere qualche euro in più.

Il Progetto di M Lee mi sembra più strutturato e con aspirazioni più promozionali e di rappresentanza con anche risvolti politici per il movimento calcistico cinese, io a pelle preferisco questo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Aprile 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Penso che i cinesi siano la scelta migliore, ma se questo Mr Bee tira fuori i soldi e investe non ho problemi ad affidarmi a lui, visto e considerato che comunque il progetto tecnico sembrerebbe valido.



il progetto tecnico di bee prevede lippi , oddo e gattuso proprio valido non direi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Gazzetta dello Sport riferisce che Bee avrebbe offerto 500M per il 60%, quindi meno di quanto si pensava. Ciò che premeva a Bee era formulare l'offerta prima degli uomini di Lee, che proprio ieri hanno avuto una conference call con Berlusconi, da molti ritenuti i favoriti per acquistare il Milan. Costoro per il momento attendono sviluppi e guardano alla finestra. Intanto a mettere una garanzia su Mr Lee, ci pensa l'amico imprenditore Saverio Moschillo che afferma: "Se avete dubbi su Richard Lee, metteteli da parte. È un uomo concreto e d’onore e la sua parola vale molto. Basta la sua stretta di mano. Quando decide fa, quando vuol fare una cosa la fa. Il Milan gli interessa eccome e sono sicuro che presto farà un’offerta importante. Vuole prendere il Milan perché ama tantissimo l’Italia e il Made in Italy, vedrete che avrà la meglio sui thailandesi e su mister Bee. Presto imparerete a capire chi è Lee e gli vorrete bene. Se prenderà il Milan sono certo che lo riporterà in alto"..*



Tutto abbastanza coerente e credibile. 
L'offerta al ribasso di Mr Bee era stata preventivata: diciamo che ci ha provato.
Su Richard Bee, S. Moschillo sfonda una porta aperta. Lo sapeva benissimo anche Berlusconi, che lo ha ricevuto in casa sua con la troupe cinese.




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo da ambienti politici filtra la notizia secondo la quale entrambe le offerte (Bee e Lee) si assesterebbero sul miliardo di euro, per cui a Berlusconi ciò che premeva capire ieri sera era altro: la cordata di Lee prevede che il presidente rimanga nella sua attuale carica per altri 5 anni, per cui Silvio voleva capire le intenzioni di Bee a tal riguardo.*



Come al solito gli "ambienti politici" scoprono l'acqua calda: un'offerta di 500-550 Mln per il 51-60% equivale a una valutazione complessiva di 1 Mdo circa. Lo sapevano anche i muLi.




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale, a firma Franco Ordine, invece, l'offerta di Bee sarebbe di 550M per il 51% del Milan. L'operazione è garantita da un pool di banche, oltre che da investitori che pensano di poter ricavare degli utili. Bee vuole ottenere una risposta in tempi brevissimi per tagliare fuori l'altra cordata. Subito dopo l'acquisto del Milan, Bee vorrebbe quotare in borsa la squadra e POI rinforzarla. Sulla figura di Galliani, invece, si è acceso un dibattito all'interno dell'entourage di Bee. C'è chi ha sottolineato la sua importantissima esperienza in molti settori (diritti tv, ecc), e chi ha proposto un accordo economico per accompagnarlo alla porta, ma la risposta degli uomini di Silvio è che Adriano non ne fa una questione di soldi. Nessun veto invece per Lady B che rimarrà ad occuparsi di marketing. A tavola sarebbero spuntati anche alcuni nomi sullo staff: Lippi DT, Oddo e Gattuso assistenti. Sparito Cannavaro. Spalletti, interpellato, non avrebbe fornito una risposta.*



Premesso che credo poco a quello che scrive F.Ordine, ma facciamo finta...
Ricavare degli utili in termini di denaro è una semi-utopia: lo può fare la Doyen, organizzata in quel senso, ma per gli altri è difficile, soprattutto se acquistano con soldi a prestito. Il rischio del tracollo è dietro l'angolo.
Quotare in Borsa il Milan, su qualsiasi mercato, non può avvenire in meno di 3-6 mesi. Dopo di che chi ha investito (Mr Bee nella fattispecie) dovrà cominciare a rifondere i prestiti ottenuti, e _POI_ rinforzare il Milan.
Ma per avere successo in Borsa la squadra deve vincere, altrimenti il titolo crolla. Se rinforzi la squadra in ritardo (*POI*) perdi quattrini. Bee punta solo sui nomi dello staff, ma non sui giocatori, che verrebbero al Milan dalla Doyen, buoni o grami che siano. Infatti loro gli utili li fanno sulle transazioni dei giocatori. Che il Milan vada bene o male non ha importanza. Quello che conta, per loro, è che il calciomercato vada bene.
Diverso è se qualcuno acquista il Milan per vantaggi di immagine, come per i cinesi: lì il ritorno dell'investimento prioritario non sarebbe il denaro, ma il successo. Quindi il calciomercato è finalizzato a vincere. Si potranno acquistare giocatori anche dalla Doyen, se le regole permetteranno alla stessa di detenere giocatori (dal 1° Maggio dovrebbe essere vietato), ma solo a titolo definitivo. E se la Doyen sarà costretta a vendere i prezzi scenderanno.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, sul Sole24Ore, afferma che il quotidiano ha preso visione di un documento riservato (anche se vecchio di due mesi), fornito dallo studio legale Orrick, che simula l'entrata in borsa del Milan su 3 diverse piazze: Hong Kong, Shankgai e Piazza Affari. Presa in considerazione anche l'entrata multipla in due di queste borse. In definitiva verrebbe consigliata Shangai per alcuni aspetti regolamentari, mentre nel breve periodo andrebbero bene anche HK e Milano. Hong Kong sarebbe la preferita ma ci sono alcuni paletti come la presenza da almeno un anno di un azionista stabile. Lo scopo di tale discesa in borsa è duplice: da una parte rimborsare alcuni degli investitori che parteciperanno all'operazione e in parte per avere risorse da destinare al rafforzamento della squadra nei prossimi anni. *



La quotazione in Borsa di una quota _minoritaria_ è un'ipotesi interessante, ma non può essere la fonte _certa _dei guadagni. Nè la via d'uscita per un investimento rivelatosi sbagliato.
Diciamo che sarebbe una ciliegina sulla torta.
Ben venga se lo fanno i cinesi...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Aprile 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il progetto tecnico di bee prevede lippi , oddo e gattuso proprio valido non direi



Avevo sentito su Sky che si parlava di un certo Paolo Maldini, ma comunque in Gattuso non ci vedo nulla di male, dipende poi sempre dalla carica che uno gli da. Riguardo Lippi, semplicemente non ci credo! 

Ad ogni modo, continuo a sperare nei cinesi!


----------



## Liuke (30 Aprile 2015)

Mi sono svegliato ora...ancora nulla?


----------



## ps18ps (30 Aprile 2015)

pare che la risposta arrivi nel pomeriggio


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Aprile 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarà mica in primo piano l'Inter dai



Infatti ho detto non abbastanza per un ruolo di primo piano


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Mr Bee attende news da Berlusconi che potrebbero arrivare oggi pomeriggio. La moglie, invece, lascerà Milano in mattinata. *


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee attende news da Berlusconi che potrebbero arrivare oggi pomeriggio. La moglie, invece, lascerà Milano in mattinata. *



Tempistiche chiare, in mattinata si risolve la questione allenatore, nel pomeriggio la questione societaria.

30 aprile 2015, potrebbe essere la nostra giornata della liberazione


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2015)

Spero in Lee. E' ovviamente solo una sensazione ma tra le due cordate guardo la serietà e quella sta tutta dalla parte del cinese.
Mister Bee sarà simpatico e accattivante ma mi pare poco solido in tutti i sensi. Lui, dalla sua parte giustamente, col milan ci vuole solo guadagnare, l'altro ne fa una questione di prestigio. Tra le due cose c'è il mare in mezzo.
Per quanto riguarda il management mi pare che almeno per il momento, con tutti e due dovremmo ancora sopportare gente insopportabile quindi in quel senso sono pari.

Se la spuntasse Bee spero di aver preso una cantonata colossale.


----------



## Superpippo9 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee attende news da Berlusconi che potrebbero arrivare oggi pomeriggio. La moglie, invece, lascerà Milano in mattinata. *



Buongiorno a tutti!!! Io non ho mai fatto affari da 500 mln (aimè ) ma secondo voi quando il compratore va a casa del venditore accompagnato da rappresentanti di una delle banche più importanti del pianeta, dopo che gli studi legali sono in contatto da mesi,sta lì 4 ore e quando se ne va li lascia li a finire di definire delle cose per un altra ora e mezza, deve attendere una risposta per oggi pomeriggio?!?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!!! Io non ho mai fatto affari da 500 mln (aimè ) ma secondo voi quando il compratore va a casa del venditore accompagnato da rappresentanti di una delle banche più importanti del pianeta, dopo che gli studi legali sono in contatto da mesi,sta lì 4 ore e quando se ne va li lascia li a finire di definire delle cose per un altra ora e mezza, deve attendere una risposta per oggi pomeriggio?!?


La cosa è fatta. Staranno sistemando le ultime cose


----------



## bmb (30 Aprile 2015)

Bee ha alle spalle grandi investitori. Ma continuo a preferire il cinese.


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La cosa è fatta. Staranno sistemando le ultime cose



Bah, che sia fatta ho numerosi dubbi... secondo me potrebbero esserci anche colpi di scena.. Di certo dipende dai cinesi. Se i cinesi (cordata Lee) vogliono il milan lo comprano, stop (hanno una potenza economica molto superiore). Staremo a vedere oggi pomeriggio.


----------



## majorletters (30 Aprile 2015)

da sky.. Bee alle 14 atteso ad Arcore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*


----------



## Jaqen (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*



Giovedi 30 Aprile, The *B*ig Day


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*



Una cosa non riesco a capire .. ma Lee in tutta questa storia ? c'è , non c'è .. era solo il tramite tra il governo cinese e Berlusconi per rassicurarlo e non aveva una sua vera cordata ? 

non ci sto capendo più nulla


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*



Speriamo per salutarlo definitivamente


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Speriamo per salutarlo definitivamente



Purtroppo dubito che debba incontrarlo per dirgli di no... A malincuore mi sto convincendo pure io...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*



La decisione, in un senso o nell'altro, è già stata presa.
Se lo rivede penso sia per siglare l'accordo, altrimenti lo avrebbero già salutato. Se no sarebbe il massimo trollaggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*



Comunque la cosa importante è che si torni ad investire su giocatori. Siamo tifosi non azionisti, il resto non ci dovrebbe manco interessare. Dobbiamo tornare nel posto in cui meritiamo di stare, nell'olimpo.

Io, onestamente, fatico a credere che uno si fa in 4 a trovare 1 mld di Euro (penso che il Milan sarà il club di calcio più costoso mai venduto) per poi prendere i soliti cessi e p0.

Raga 1 mld di EURO... è una cifra mostre per una squadra di calcio che manco ha uno stadio


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*


Ormai sembra fatta, aveva ragione Alciato alla fine.
Sono veramente deluso, la cordata di Lee sarebbe stata decisamente più affascinante. Sarei curioso di conoscere i motivi che hanno spinto Berlusconi a scegliere il broker piuttosto che la superpotenza cinese.
Basare il rafforzamento della squadra sui prestiti delle banche mi fa decisamente molta paura, non sono per niente fiducioso. Vedremo.


----------



## ps18ps (30 Aprile 2015)

partendo dal presupposto che io non faccio tifo ne per Bee ne per Lee non capisco tutta questa diffidenza verso le capacità del primo visto quelli che in teoria ci sarebbero dietro


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ormai sembra fatta, aveva ragione Alciato alla fine.
> Sono veramente deluso, la cordata di Lee sarebbe stata decisamente più affascinante. Sarei curioso di conoscere i motivi che hanno spinto Berlusconi a scegliere il broker piuttosto che la superpotenza cinese.
> Basare il rafforzamento della squadra sui prestiti delle banche mi fa decisamente molta paura, non sono per niente fiducioso. Vedremo.



Può essere che con Bee non succeda niente
Può essere che la superpotenza cinese non ci sia mai stata
Può essere che siamo stati ceduti ai cinesi
Real Madrid e Barcellona vivono coi prestiti delle banche


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque la cosa importante è che si torni ad investire su giocatori. Siamo tifosi non azionisti, il resto non ci dovrebbe manco interessare. Dobbiamo tornare nel posto in cui meritiamo di stare, nell'olimpo.
> 
> Io, onestamente, fatico a credere che uno si fa in 4 a trovare 1 mld di Euro (penso che il Milan sarà il club di calcio più costoso mai venduto) per poi prendere i soliti cessi e p0.
> 
> Raga 1 mld di EURO... è una cifra mostre per una squadra di calcio che manco ha uno stadio



Concordo, ma è un discorso che molti faticano a comprendere. Comunque vada cadiamo in piedi. 
Poi le preferenze sono normali (io stesso preferisco Lee), ma dire che uno è bianco e l'altro è nero, viste le cifre in ballo, è piuttosto sciocco.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ormai sembra fatta, aveva ragione Alciato alla fine.
> Sono veramente deluso, la cordata di Lee sarebbe stata decisamente più affascinante. Sarei curioso di conoscere i motivi che hanno spinto Berlusconi a scegliere il broker piuttosto che la superpotenza cinese.
> Basare il rafforzamento della squadra sui prestiti delle banche mi fa decisamente molta paura, non sono per niente fiducioso. Vedremo.



Può essere che con Bee non succeda niente
Può essere che la superpotenza cinese non ci sia mai stata
Può essere che siamo stati ceduti ai cinesi
Real Madrid e Barcellona vivono coi prestiti delle banche


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2015)

*Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma è un discorso che molti faticano a comprendere. Comunque vada cadiamo in piedi.
> Poi le preferenze sono normali (io stesso preferisco Lee), ma dire che uno è bianco e l'altro è nero, viste le cifre in ballo, è piuttosto sciocco.



Amen.


----------



## Jack14 (30 Aprile 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> partendo dal presupposto che io non faccio tifo ne per Bee ne per Lee non capisco tutta questa diffidenza verso le capacità del primo visto quelli che in teoria ci sarebbero dietro



LA diffidenza nasce perchè Bee vuole comprare una squadra come il Milan con l'obiettivo di avere utili. Stesso discorso per i soggetti che finanziano Bee. Vedi poi Thoir (che ha il medesimo scopo)come sta rendendo ad oggi l'inter. Il discorso sarebbe diverso se i cinesi ci comprassero per scopi commerciali/politici. A questo punto sarebbe un investimento personale a perdere dal punto di vista economico ma a livello sportivo potrebbero spendere parecchio per essere ultra competitivi (in stile Manchester City). Certo è una mia opinione, vedremo come finirà..


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *



La cosa sicura è che siamo venduti. 
A chi non si sa, comunque vada sarà sempre meglio di questo scempio attuale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *



L'importante è che entro stasera si sappia qualcosa di certo.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> partendo dal presupposto che io non faccio tifo ne per Bee ne per Lee non capisco tutta questa diffidenza verso le capacità del primo visto quelli che in teoria ci sarebbero dietro


Se l'alternativa si chiamava Zong, governo cinese e compagnia rimanere delusi è normalissimo, specie se si considera che a quanto pare Bee sarebbe sostenuto dai prestiti delle banche e dalla doyen: insomma, non proprio delle certezze.


Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *


.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2015)

Bee imho ci compra . Essendo sorretto da colossi bancari(del governo Cinese e di Arabi) ed essendo il boss della GLS che è la società che si occuperà di diffondere il calcio in China. Mentre tutte le indiscrezioni su APECF & Co. potrebbero essere di carattere commerciale...


----------



## ps18ps (30 Aprile 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> LA diffidenza nasce perchè Bee vuole comprare una squadra come il Milan con l'obiettivo di avere utili. Stesso discorso per i soggetti che finanziano Bee. Vedi poi Thoir (che ha il medesimo scopo)come sta rendendo ad oggi l'inter. Il discorso sarebbe diverso se i cinesi ci comprassero per scopi commerciali/politici. A questo punto sarebbe un investimento personale a perdere dal punto di vista economico ma a livello sportivo potrebbero spendere parecchio per essere ultra competitivi (in stile Manchester City). Certo è una mia opinione, vedremo come finirà..



mha non ne sarei così sicuro, anche perché, sempre da quello che hanno detto in questi giorni, lo stesso Bee avrebbe dietro la Cina con la quale se ho capito bene già collabora con la GLS, poi fino a quando non ci saranno notizie certe e ufficiali sono tutte speculazioni giornalistiche da prendere con le molle...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Mister Bee è nuovamente atteso ad Arcore alle ore 14.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *



*Sempre secondo Alciato nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci questa sera. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.*


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *



ormai salvo idiozie di silvio berlusconi, il milan sarà ceduto, poi con sto paragone thohir-bee, non se ne può piu, ma sto indonesiano, non mi risulta abbia una banca GOVERNATA dalla CINA dietro, poi le parole di paolo berlusconi, fanno capire, che qui bisogna spendere e parecchio.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Alciato nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci questa sera. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.*



beh direi che è fattissima


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Alciato nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci questa sera. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.*



Benissimo,così finalmente si sapra tutto e ci dira chi c'è dietro ed i suoi piani per il Milan e se ci sono i Cinesi (quelli grossi),beh allora siamo in una botte di ferro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: per Mister Bee regna l'ottimismo. Nel primo pomeriggio di oggi Bee e Berlusconi si rivedranno ad Arcore. E' atteso un annuncio, in un senso o nell'altro. E se tale annuncio ci sarà, arriverà dopo le 17:30. Quando chiuderanno le borse. *



*Secondo Alciano è prevista una conferenza stampa direttamente dall'Hotel dove alloggia Mr Bee.*


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Alciato nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci questa sera. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.*



Direi che è fatta


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Aprile 2015)

Io rilancio la mia idea e cioè che c'è sempre stato solo Bee. Lee o è stata una montatura magari architettata da Silvio stesso per mettere fretta al tailandese oppure era si interessato ma non *così *interessato.

Comunque Bee oltre ad avere la banca cinese controllata dal partito popolare cinese, ha anche questo fondo di Abu Dhabi collegata con la famiglia reale (per farla breve, i proprietari del City). Io capisco lo scetticismo nei suoi confronti, ma in certi casi lo trovo esagerato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Alciato nell'Hotel dove alloggia Bee, pare stiano preparando una sala per una conferenza stampa che potrebbe esserci questa sera. Ci sarebbe stata una stretta di mano tra Berlusconi e Bee. L'epilogo positivo dunque è ad un passo.*



A questo punto direi veramente che è fatta...
Sinceramente non me lo vedo sto Mr Bee che pianta una figuraccia colossale venendo ignorato dopo tutti i fiumi che si sono scritti e che lui stesso ha alimentato..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alciano è prevista una conferenza stampa direttamente dall'Hotel dove alloggia Mr Bee.*



Giorno storico ragazzi... io sinceramente non me la sento più di discutere o fare ipotesi su questa o quell'altra cordata, è comunque il momento che tutti aspettavamo da anni!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2015)

*Continuiamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...riggio-annuncio-vista-vt27722.html#post682523*


----------

